# Può continuare una relazione dopo tradimento?



## Alex71 (2 Maggio 2013)

*Può continuare una relazione dopo tradimento?*

Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni. 
Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.
Dopo due mesi mi ritrovo a non aver ancora fiducia in lei, a non riuscire a crederle quando parla, questo mi fa star ancora male, e mi mette nella condizione di chiedermi che senso abbia continuare questa relazione...
Ma veramente qualcuno è riuscito a superare il tradimento e ripartire con la relazione senza rabbia, riacquistando piena fiducia nell'altra persona?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2013)

Benvenuto 

comincia a leggere qualche storia simile alla tua, come quella di eagle (confessionale pagina 2)


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns stori*a, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.*
> ...



Ciao, benvenuto.
Intanto per il tradito niente di quello che fa (in bene) il traditore dopo essere stato beccato, vale.
E' sempre poco quello che fa. Anche se si svena e si taglia a pezzi...
Non vale un cazzo. Il tradito non lo vede. Vuole di più. E sempre di più.

Quindi..prendo con le dovute pinze il neretto.

Detto questo ammettiamo che invece sia esattamente come dici tu.
Superare un tradimento con la controparte che non fa nulla è IMPOSSIBILE.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.
> ...



La fiducia non la devi cercare nell'altra persona, la devi cercare in te ed in quello che vuoi o vorresti per te. dopo puoi ricominciare con la tua compagna o con altre. 

Tu se avessi avuto la possibilità di tradire avresti avvertito? e non dire che tu non tradiresti. 

Comincia a far chiarezza su te stesso dopo la ricerchi anche con chi ti sta acanto.


----------



## Annuccia (2 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi *racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate*.
> ...


quoto tebe e mi associo..e aggiungo per quanto riguarda il neretto....è vero...verissimo..raccontano balle perché siamo bombe ad orologeria...pronti ad esplodere per ogni cazzata successiva e pronti prontissimi a vedere il marcio ovunque..specie nei primi tempi...ogni cosa ti dice male...quindi se lei evita di dirti che so ..."ho incontrato un amico e mi son presa un caffè con lui" lo fa perché tu a tua volta diresti: "chi è? come mai? da quanto tempo lo conosci? hai il suo numero lui ha il tuo? lo ved spesso ??ecc ecc ecc..."è normale...è presto per respirare di nuovo come prima...ma non è impossibile lierarsi del cattivo odore che senti al momento.


----------



## Alex71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> La fiducia non la devi cercare nell'altra persona, la devi cercare in te ed in quello che vuoi o vorresti per te. dopo puoi ricominciare con la tua compagna o con altre.
> 
> *Tu se avessi avuto la possibilità di tradire avresti avvertito? e non dire che tu non tradiresti.
> 
> *Comincia a far chiarezza su te stesso dopo la ricerchi anche con chi ti sta acanto.




No non tradirei, chiuderei prima la relazione.
Avrei avuto la possibilità anni fa, ma non l'ho fatto, per rispetto di me stesso prima di tutto e poi della mia compagna e del ns rapporto.

Forse hai ragione sul fatto di far chiarezza.. il problema è che non riesco a capire se dopo il fattaccio, voglio o no ancora questa persona vicino a me, soprattutto per come si è comportata prima del fattaccio.. mostrizzandosi e dopo il fattaccio.. facendo molta fatica ad assumersi le responsabilità e mostrando vero pentimento..
forse il problema è tutto qua..


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> No non tradirei, chiuderei prima la relazione.
> Avrei avuto la possibilità anni fa, ma non l'ho fatto, per rispetto di me stesso prima di tutto e poi della mia compagna e del ns rapporto.
> 
> Forse hai ragione sul fatto di far chiarezza.. il problema è che non riesco a capire se dopo il fattaccio, voglio o no ancora questa persona vicino a me, soprattutto per come si è comportata prima del fattaccio.. *mostrizzandosi* e dopo il fattaccio.. facendo molta fatica ad assumersi le responsabilità e mostrando vero pentimento..
> forse il problema è tutto qua..





Mio papà sarebbe felice di sapere che il termine coniato da lui secoli fa è diventato sul forum di uso corrente.



scusa per l'ot.


----------



## Traccia (2 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.
> ...



Secondo me dovresti prenderti un periodo di separazione, stare un po' da solo, staccare un attimo la spina e da lei, e fare chiarezza. Le tue perplessità parlano chiaramente, dovresti assecondarle. Restare al momento con lei non porta benefici a nessuno dei due...lei sminuisce...tu non superi... Secondo me un periodo di fermo ci starebbe tutto. Aiuterebbe a capire e a guardare meglio le cose da lontano... Poi non so, è una situazione di merda. Personalmente no, non ci riuscirei a fidarmi ancora di chi mi ha tradito. Non riuscirei mai ad amarlo profondamente e completamente. Starei sempre distante, sospettosa, dubbiosa, distaccata, non sarebbe mai più la stessa cosa.


----------



## babsi (2 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.
> ...


"Può continuare una relazione dopo il tradimento?"
Rispondo direttamente alla domanda.
Dipende.
Da te, ma anche da lei.
Se ha tradito è perchè qualcosa è successo, nella coppia, non si tradisce tanto per tradire.
Magari aveva delle mancanze.
Ce ne sono in ogni coppia.
Nelle più fortunate(penso una su milioni) si prova a risolvere e a parlarne.
Nella maggior parte dei casi, quelle mancanze resteranno comunque, ma si andrà avanti in una reciproca accettazione dei difetti dell'altro.
Oppure si scoppia.
Dipende da lei in questo senso:
Ti ama ancora come prima?
E' stata solo una sbandata o c'è qualcos'altro sotto?
Chiedile, sinceramente, se potesse mai immaginare una vita senza di voi come coppia, senza di te.
Cosa le mancherebbe, quali sono le cose che le dispiacerebbe di più perdere, quelle a cui tiene di più di voi.
E poi chiedile anche se, fra quelle che invece non sopporta, c'è la causa del tradimento.
Ma dipende anche da te.
In che senso?
La ami ancora come prima?
Di più?
Di meno?
Sei davvero sicuro che tu, al suo posto, non lo avresti fatto?
Riformulo.
Sicuro sicuro?
Se lo avessi fatto, lei come l'avrebbe presa?
Secondo me devi darti tempo, per metabolizzare e capire.
Ora sei incazzato, deluso, scoglionato, ok.
Però se _davvero_ ci tieni e c'è _davvero_ un d'amore da recuperare, provaci...ma devi sentire dentro di te che vale la pena farlo.
Se cominci a pensare che è solo una puta da quattro soldi che da adesso in poi andrà troieggiando in giro(scusa il francesismo), che la vorresti morta e che è solo una merda umana per te, ora che hai scoperto sta cosa(meccanismo mentale di sfregio e vendetta psicologica che si verifica spesso, in casi del genere); ALLORA lascia perdere, perchè per andare avanti non puoi avere questa opinione di lei nella tua testa.


----------



## tesla (2 Maggio 2013)

diciamo che si può perdonare e tentare di salvare il rapporto sempre che l'altro/a non abbia atteggiamenti irritanti o superficiali,  meschini se non (per dirla tutta) "da faccia da culo".
minimizzare, sbraitare alla privacy violata, dire "ti amo" a parole mentre i fatti latitano, non lascia buone speranze.
ci vuole collaborazione e impegno. 
si può sbagliare, ma c'è modo e modo.


----------



## Zod (2 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.
> ...


È molto difficile ma non impossibile. Puoi perdonare ma non puoi dimenticare. La prima domanda che ti devi fare e se ne vale la pena, perchè la strada è lunga e difficile. Se si hanno figli vale sempre la pena tentare, se non si hanno figli non ne vale mai la pena, questa almeno è la mia opinione.

Se decidi di tentare, devi arrivare a riuscire a metterti nei suoi panni e renderti conto che avresti fatto la stessa cosa. Oppure devi pensare se esiste un insieme di circostanze che potrebbero portarti a tradire, ammettendo a te stesso la possibilitá che si possa amare e al contempo tradire chi si ama. Potresti cominciare a pensare perchè voglia continuare a stare con te.

I traditori hanno una percezione diversa di ciò che hanno fatto, dal loro punto di vista ti hanno pestato un piede, quando dal tuo invece ti hanno maciullato una gamba e ci hanno pisciato sopra. È difficile far convergere queste due visioni. Il lavoro lo puoi fare solo su te stesso, ma come dicevo sopra, devi prima decidere se ne vale la pena.

S*B


----------



## Cla87 (2 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.
> ...


mah, non saprei che dirti.... cerca di pensare a te stesso e ad essere felice. se questa situazione logora a tal punto da toglierti il sorriso c'è solo un rimedio per porre fine alla sofferenza: LASCIALA! soluzione drastica! tra l'altro lasciandola puoi renderti conto effettivamente quanto lei tenga a te (leggi la mia firma)


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

sì, può essere, dipende.
Da che?
Se ne vale la pena o no.
Una roba di una semplicità disarmante.
Se ne vale la pena, butti nel cesso i sospetti, il tuo comportamento irreprensibile, la ragione ed il torto.
Avere ragione non dà in automatico l'accesso alla felicità... è una droga, una dipendenza come altre.
E' pieno di gente infelice che ha ragione, il mondo, pieno di persone che non hanno mai sbagliato ma non sanno che farsene.
Perchè non c'è bilancia per certe cose... o meglio ce n'è una sola: vale la pena, non vale la pena.
Da una parte la sofferenza, il rischio, la perdita di fiducia, dall'altra la consapevolezza che tutti possiamo inciampare... e il valore, al netto di tutto, che quella persona ha per te.
Messa così sembra davvero facile.
Eppure...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.
> ...


devi trovare il senso per poter continuare e tornare a fidarti ...


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> diciamo che si può perdonare e tentare di salvare il rapporto sempre che l'altro/a non abbia atteggiamenti irritanti o superficiali,  meschini se non (per dirla tutta) "da faccia da culo".
> minimizzare, sbraitare alla privacy violata, dire "ti amo" a parole mentre i fatti latitano, non lascia buone speranze.
> ci vuole collaborazione e impegno.
> si può sbagliare, ma c'è modo e modo.


quoto!


----------



## Diletta (3 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> È molto difficile ma non impossibile. Puoi perdonare ma non puoi dimenticare. La prima domanda che ti devi fare e se ne vale la pena, perchè la strada è lunga e difficile. Se si hanno figli vale sempre la pena tentare, se non si hanno figli non ne vale mai la pena, questa almeno è la mia opinione.
> 
> Se decidi di tentare, devi arrivare a riuscire a metterti nei suoi panni e renderti conto che avresti fatto la stessa cosa. Oppure devi pensare se esiste un insieme di circostanze che potrebbero portarti a tradire, ammettendo a te stesso la possibilitá che si possa amare e al contempo tradire chi si ama. Potresti cominciare a pensare perchè voglia continuare a stare con te.
> 
> ...




Questo è da encomio!
Stupendo!! :up::up:


----------



## Diletta (3 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, può essere, dipende.
> Da che?
> Se ne vale la pena o no.
> Una roba di una semplicità disarmante.
> ...




Bellissimo anche questo!
:up::up:


----------



## Diletta (3 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.
> ...




Aggiungo qualcosa anch'io.

Sono due facce della stessa medaglia:
1) superare il tradimento
2) ripartire con la relazione

Comincio dalla n. 2)
Se ne vale davvero la pena, come ti hanno ben detto gli altri, puoi decidere di provare a ripartire, percorso pazzesco, difficile, doloroso e quant'altro (basta leggere qui dentro) a volte sembra di essere masochisti.
Si riparte, ma la rabbia che senti dentro può continuare ad esserci per lungo, lungo tempo. Può restare silente a lungo per poi tornare improvvisa e furiosa. Basterà una piccola cosa, una frase, un luogo, per far scattare il meccanismo che ti riporterà nel baratro, in mezzo al risentimento più nero e la odierai per il male che ti ha fatto e che ti sta ancora facendo.  
Non so quando finirà il rancore e se finirà mai del tutto, te lo posso dire fra qualche anno...

1) superare il tradimento ed essere una coppia migliore di prima.
Qualcuno ce la fa e quando avviene la coppia diventa fortissima e solidissima, una roccia.
Una coppia che non ha più nulla a che vedere con quella di prima, ma che nessuno dei due vorrebbe ritornare ad essere.


P.s. due mesi non sono nulla...stai proprio dentro a quel pozzo, ma ci siamo stati tutti se ti può consolare...:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> No non tradirei, chiuderei prima la relazione.
> Avrei avuto la possibilità anni fa, ma non l'ho fatto, per rispetto di me stesso prima di tutto e poi della mia compagna e del ns rapporto.
> 
> Forse hai ragione sul fatto di far chiarezza.. il problema è che non riesco a capire se dopo il fattaccio, voglio o no ancora questa persona vicino a me, soprattutto per come si è comportata prima del fattaccio.. mostrizzandosi e dopo il fattaccio.. facendo molta fatica ad assumersi le responsabilità e mostrando vero pentimento..
> forse il problema è tutto qua..



Come potresti riuscire a capire con quello che hai in testa. quando lei ti dice come ti sei permesso di controllarmi..... ha ragione! solo che tu non puoi, non riesci ad accettarlo, non ti viene fisiologico e diventi patologico pensando soltanto al tradimento. Lei a parere tuo deve soltanto starti accanto, subire, accettare, ( in parte dovrebbe per salvare un rapporto, sempre che voglia salvarlo) 

Prenditi una pausa per riflettere, vai via il tempo necessario per rinnovarti, chiarendo prima quello che c'è da chiarire con lei.


----------



## Kid (3 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.
> ...


Credo che rileggendoti avrai la risposta che cercavi: si si può andare avanti. Il punto è che spesso lo si fa zoppicando. Devi solo capire se per te il gioco vale la candela.


----------



## Niko74 (3 Maggio 2013)

*R: Può continuare una relazione dopo tradimento?*



Acheo ha detto:


> Come potresti riuscire a capire con quello che hai in testa. quando lei ti dice come ti sei permesso di controllarmi..... ha ragione! solo che tu non puoi, non riesci ad accettarlo, non ti viene fisiologico e diventi patologico pensando soltanto al tradimento. Lei a parere tuo deve soltanto starti accanto, subire, accettare, ( in parte dovrebbe per salvare un rapporto, sempre che voglia salvarlo)
> 
> Prenditi una pausa per riflettere, vai via il tempo necessario per rinnovarti, chiarendo prima quello che c'è da chiarire con lei.


Certo che ha ragione quando si arrabbia per il fatto di essere stata controllata, nessuno mette in dubbio questo.
Lui ha fatto un gesto scorretto....ma lei invece quando lo prendeva per il culo raccontando balle si comportava correttamente? 
Diciamo quindi che hanno sbagliato entrambi. 
Però a volte controllare è l'unico modo per sapere di essere preso per i fondelli visto che se lo si chiede faccia a faccia si ricevono solo balle come risposta.


----------



## Alex71 (3 Maggio 2013)

.. dopo mesi di balle, cellulare sempre nascosto o spento, comportamento distaccato..  insomma solite manfrine, e io che chiedevo spiegazioni.. alla fine sono dovuto andarmi a cercare la conferma dei miei sospetti... 

cmq mi sto convincendo sempre di più che dopo un tradimento, recuperare il rapporto è quasi impossibile.. rimane sempre quel tarlo.. ma è vita così?


----------



## erab (3 Maggio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo che ha ragione quando si arrabbia per il fatto di essere stata controllata, nessuno mette in dubbio questo.
> Lui ha fatto un gesto scorretto....ma lei invece quando lo prendeva per il culo raccontando balle si comportava correttamente?
> Diciamo quindi che hanno sbagliato entrambi.
> Però a volte controllare è l'unico modo per sapere di essere preso per i fondelli visto che se lo si chiede faccia a faccia si ricevono solo balle come risposta.


Niko è vivo! alleluja!!! 

Posso chiederti come ti vanno le cose?


----------



## Leda (3 Maggio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo che ha ragione quando si arrabbia per il fatto di essere stata controllata, *nessuno mette in dubbio questo.
> *Lui ha fatto un gesto scorretto....ma lei invece quando lo prendeva per il culo raccontando balle si comportava correttamente?
> Diciamo quindi che hanno sbagliato entrambi.
> *Però a volte controllare è l'unico modo per sapere di essere preso per i fondelli visto che se lo si chiede faccia a faccia si ricevono solo balle come risposta*.


Sul neretto: io sì, che lo metto in dubbio 
Se hai la coscienza a posto puoi incazzarti, sennò stai muta (a meno di non avere a che fare con un maniaco del controllo che ti rende la vita impossibile, ma non credo sia questo il caso). 
Posso capire il fastidio per essere stata beccata, ma avrebbe fatto meglio a tenerselo. Mi pare la storia del dito e della luna, insomma.




Alex71 ha detto:


> *.. dopo mesi di balle, cellulare sempre nascosto o spento, comportamento distaccato.. insomma solite manfrine, e io che chiedevo spiegazioni.. alla fine sono dovuto andarmi a cercare la conferma dei miei sospetti...
> 
> *cmq mi sto convincendo sempre di più che dopo un tradimento, recuperare il rapporto è quasi impossibile.. rimane sempre quel tarlo.. ma è vita così?


Appunto.


----------



## Niko74 (3 Maggio 2013)

*R: Può continuare una relazione dopo tradimento?*



erab ha detto:


> Niko è vivo! alleluja!!!
> 
> Posso chiederti come ti vanno le cose?


Sì sì sono vivo e vegeto
Ultimamente vengo poco sul forum perchè sto lavorando parecchio però una sbirciata ogni tanto vengo a dare.

Come vanno le cose? Mah non vanno male, la situazione sembra si sia stabilizzata... Io ho deciso cosa fare e lo ha detto chiaramente a mia moglie mesi fa. Lei nel suo stile non dice nulla


----------



## Diletta (3 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> .. dopo mesi di balle, cellulare sempre nascosto o spento, comportamento distaccato..  insomma solite manfrine, e io che chiedevo spiegazioni..* alla fine sono dovuto andarmi a cercare la conferma dei miei sospetti...
> *
> cmq mi sto convincendo sempre di più che dopo un tradimento, recuperare il rapporto è *quasi *impossibile.. rimane sempre quel tarlo.. ma è vita così?





E hai fatto anche bene!
Loro si credono in diritto di prenderci per il culo e noi dobbiamo anche passare da coglioni e ingenui...
Poi, però, quando li si scopre cambia la musica e si accorgono che tanto scemotti non eravamo...e a volte si stupiscono pure!!

Per l'ultima affermazione: ci sei già arrivato...però hai fatto bene a mettere quel "quasi". E' a questo che ci attacchiamo un po' tutti...


----------



## Diletta (3 Maggio 2013)

*Mitico Niko!*

Ti mando un grossissimo saluto e il mio abbraccio virtuale!!:smile::smile:


----------



## Niko74 (3 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul neretto: io sì, che lo metto in dubbio
> Se hai la coscienza a posto puoi incazzarti, sennò stai muta (a meno di non avere a che fare con un maniaco del controllo che ti rende la vita impossibile, ma non credo sia questo il caso).
> Posso capire il fastidio per essere stata beccata, ma avrebbe fatto meglio a tenerselo. Mi pare la storia del dito e della luna, insomma.
> 
> ...


Mmmmhhh...quindi tu dici che controllare è "giusto"? Io sono dell'idea che una cosa è giusta o sbagliata...non vedo vie di mezzo...non può essere giusto "in certi casi".
Quindi per me è sbagliato.....poi comunque parli con uno che è arrivato a fare cose davvero esagerate per scoprire di essere cornuto...dico che ho fatto bene, ma non dico che sia giusto.

Per il fatto di incazzarsi dopo essere stati beccati...mia moglie non ha osato fiatare a riguardo, o meglio ha provato ad abbozzare all'inizio ma poi penso si sia resa conto da sola che si arrampicava sugli specchi


----------



## Niko74 (3 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti mando un grossissimo saluto e il mio abbraccio virtuale!!:smile::smile:


Grazzzie altrettanto :mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (3 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> .. dopo mesi di balle, cellulare sempre nascosto o spento, comportamento distaccato..  insomma solite manfrine, e io che chiedevo spiegazioni.. alla fine sono dovuto andarmi a cercare la conferma dei miei sospetti...
> 
> cmq mi sto convincendo sempre di più che dopo un tradimento, recuperare il rapporto è quasi impossibile.. rimane sempre quel tarlo.. ma è vita così?


Secondo me è possibile recuperare, certo non sarà più come prima, però il tarlo a me dopo 2 anni è quasi scomparso. Certo capisco che per te dopo 2 mesi sembri una cosa impossibile.


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh..*.quindi tu dici che controllare è "giusto"*? Io sono dell'idea che una cosa è giusta o sbagliata...non vedo vie di mezzo...non può essere giusto "in certi casi".
> Quindi per me è sbagliato.....poi comunque parli con uno che è arrivato a fare cose davvero esagerate per scoprire di essere cornuto...dico che ho fatto bene, ma non dico che sia giusto.
> 
> Per il fatto di incazzarsi dopo essere stati beccati...mia moglie non ha osato fiatare a riguardo, o meglio ha provato ad abbozzare all'inizio ma poi penso si sia resa conto da sola che si arrampicava sugli specchi


in generale avere cura è giusto; niente interrogatori ma le antennine che captano ....perché   ca nisciun' è fesso:mrgreen:


----------



## Alex71 (3 Maggio 2013)

oggi è tutta sustosa xkè sta capendo che le regole del gioco sono cambiate,
chè se fino ad ora pur brontolando le lasciavo sempre fare quello che voleva (uscite, etc..)
ora magari un minimo di cambiamento ci deve essere.. cazzo devi dimostrare di essere pentita di quello che hai fatto o no??


----------



## Daniele (3 Maggio 2013)

nel momento che sei stato beccato o beccata a tradire non hai più diritto a privacy o altro, la tua vita deve essere sottoposta alla lente del controllo per vedere se sei davvero persona di fiducia sul serio o persona di fiducia solo per modo di dire. Tua moglie non deve incazzarti se tu vuoi sapere con chi è e cosa fa...perchè se si incaza è solo per cercare di coglionarti ancora.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul neretto: io sì, che lo metto in dubbio
> Se hai la coscienza a posto puoi incazzarti, sennò stai muta (a meno di non avere a che fare con un maniaco del controllo che ti rende la vita impossibile, ma non credo sia questo il caso).
> Posso capire il fastidio per essere stata beccata, ma avrebbe fatto meglio a tenerselo. Mi pare la storia del dito e della luna, insomma.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh...quindi tu dici che controllare è "giusto"? Io sono dell'idea che una cosa è giusta o sbagliata...non vedo vie di mezzo...non può essere giusto "in certi casi".
> Quindi per me è sbagliato.....poi comunque parli con uno che è arrivato a fare cose davvero esagerate per scoprire di essere cornuto...dico che ho fatto bene, ma non dico che sia giusto.
> 
> Per il fatto di incazzarsi dopo essere stati beccati...mia moglie non ha osato fiatare a riguardo, o meglio ha provato ad abbozzare all'inizio ma poi penso si sia resa conto da sola che si arrampicava sugli specchi


Pensaci Niko...
Molte cose nel matrimonio
hanno una caratteritstica speciale:
Sono giuste e sbagliate allo stesso tempo.
Per cui si invoca da sempre
in una vita di coppia
il continuo destreggiarsi in un equilibrio.

Per mia madre era sbagliato che mio padre lavorasse certi giorni anche dopo cena, anche di domenica.
Perchè lei diceva prima la famiglia poi il lavoro.

Per mio padre invece era giusto lavorare così tanto.
Perchè diceva prima il lavoro poi la famiglia.
Perchè è con il mio lavoro che mantengo la famiglia.

Ora Niko...
Osserviamo quante cose lei fa che ai nostri occhi sono sbagliate.
Ma ci diciamo...avrà una qualche buonissima ragione per fare così.

E osserva:
Un tradimento
ci toglie d'un colpo tutte le buone ragioni che pensavamo lei potesse avere.

Ma dopo un tradimento
E' bene, a mio avviso chiederci:

Bon adesso l'ho beccata
Quali buone ragioni avrà per continuare con me?
E quali buone ragioni potrebbero farla scegliere di lasciarmi?

Ma difronte il traditore
Mi pare sia logico supporre che egli avrà tutte le buone ragioni del mondo 
per far credere al tradito che è colpa sua, se è stato tradito.

Osserva Niko, quante cose non sono o giuste o sbagliate...
Ma semplicemente vantaggiose o dannose...

E osserva quante cose nel matrimonio siano
Qui pro quo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E hai fatto anche bene!
> Loro si credono in diritto di prenderci per il culo e noi dobbiamo anche passare da coglioni e ingenui...
> Poi, però, quando li si scopre cambia la musica e si accorgono che tanto scemotti non eravamo...e a volte si stupiscono pure!!
> 
> Per l'ultima affermazione: ci sei già arrivato...però hai fatto bene a mettere quel "quasi". E' a questo che ci attacchiamo un po' tutti...


Si cara...
La musica cambia...
Ma in fondo il traditore ragiona un po' come ogni ladro no?
COnfida nel fatto che tanto non verrà mai beccato...

Io penso che le mogli non siano sceme, sai?
Penso che tante mogli, vedano tutto, capiscano tutto...
Ma non dicano niente...

Ma mettono via in saccoccia...

Così quando tu vai lì a recriminare qualcosa...
Ti viene addosso il mondo...

Esso non ti crolla in testa, 
ma vieppiù ti viene scaraventato addosso
Per cui eccoti ridotto a più miti consigli

e dici
Ma cara bando alle recriminazioni
amiamoci viviamoci...

Diletta 
non regalo mai fiori a mia moglie.

So che se lo facessi, lei non direbbe...
Oddio è cambiatoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Ma direbbe...

Chissà cos'ha da farsi perdonare a sto giro...


----------



## tenebroso67 (4 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> ......................fa l'offesa *perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti,* dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.


Tipico dei traditori sentirsi offesi perche' la nostra curiosita' ci ha portato a scrutare il loro cellulare o la loro mail...
*Invece un traditore, sempre per curiosita' va' a scrutare le mutande di qualcun'altro/a.....*
Quanto dovrebbe sentirsi offeso un tradito allora per questa loro curiosita' ??????????

Ditemi perche' un tradito, offeso per il *desiderio *di conoscere la verita' del proprio patner, non sa' invece resistere *al desiderio di sapere come sara' e come fara' sesso* il collega, il vicino di casa, l'amico o l'amica .....???

Quale dei due tipi di curiosita' ha innnescato per prima il pandemonio ???


----------



## Ultimo (4 Maggio 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Tipico dei traditori sentirsi offesi perche' la nostra curiosita' ci ha portato a scrutare il loro cellulare o la loro mail...
> *Invece un traditore, sempre per curiosita' va' a scrutare le mutande di qualcun'altro/a.....*
> Quanto dovrebbe sentirsi offeso un tradito allora per questa loro curiosita' ??????????
> 
> ...


Cioè occhio per occhio dente per dente.

Mica lo sbaglio implica il diritto di sbagliare, ricordiamoci che se si sbaglia non si sbaglia quasi mai da soli. 

Cominciare ad avere rispetto di se stessi mettendo in gioco tutto quello che ci fa sentire meglio quindi parlo di gesti parole fatti e tutto quello che dovrebbe essere un reciproco confronto equivalente mi sembra il minimo se si rimane assieme.

Ma si sa il dolore è la ricerca di una giustificazione al torto  subito, il traditore deve pagarla, come se la colpa fosse soltanto sua. e non è così visto che parliamo di esseri umani con sentimenti ed emozioni, le quali hanno lo stesso valore per tutti, più o meno...


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Cioè occhio per occhio dente per dente.
> 
> Mica lo sbaglio implica il diritto di sbagliare, ricordiamoci che se si sbaglia non si sbaglia quasi mai da soli.
> 
> ...



Il traditore non si rende pienamente conto del dolore che ha causato col suo gesto. E non può farlo perché non l'ha provato sulla sua pelle.
Con questo non voglio dire che bisogna adottare per forza "l'occhio per occhio dente per dente", anche perché quasi sempre è una vendetta forzata che si ritorce contro chi la compie, ma chi ce la fa e lo dice al fedifrago provoca in lui la piena consapevolezza dell'immane dolore.
Quello che mi infastidisce non poco è lo sminuire questa sofferenza, per questo dico che dovrebbero provarla.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il traditore non si rende pienamente conto del dolore che ha causato col suo gesto. E non può farlo perché non l'ha provato sulla sua pelle.
> Con questo non voglio dire che bisogna adottare per forza "l'occhio per occhio dente per dente", anche perché quasi sempre è una vendetta forzata che si ritorce contro chi la compie, ma chi ce la fa e lo dice al fedifrago provoca in lui la piena consapevolezza dell'immane dolore.
> Quello che mi infastidisce non poco è lo sminuire questa sofferenza, per questo dico che dovrebbero provarla.


E' impossibile. Chi tradisce non solo ha già un distacco che non può fare arrivare in profondità il dolore, soprattutto non potrà provare lo stupore dato dalla perdita dell'innocenza di chi crede nel suo rapporto senza ombre.


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' impossibile. Chi tradisce non solo ha già un distacco che non può fare arrivare in profondità il dolore, soprattutto non potrà provare lo stupore dato dalla perdita dell'innocenza di chi crede nel suo rapporto senza ombre.




Quindi, di fatto ritieni che chi tradisce abbia una insensibilità di base?
Io ne sono sicura.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi, di fatto ritieni che chi tradisce abbia una insensibilità di base?
> Io ne sono sicura.


Non riuscire nel tempo a digerire un tradimento che viene troppo spesso pensato è anche un modo di tradire, non solo se stessi ma anche chi ci ha tradito e poi "perdonato"

Quante volte si parla di diversità di tradimenti, quante volte si dice, ma.... il tradimento è durato mesi, anni... perchè adesso mi dice e da scuse....che ascolto ma che non voglio comprendere. "sono migliore". 

chi è stato tradito e nel tempo si ritiene "sensibile" nello stare con il traditore non dando interamente se stessi e lamentandosi del suo dolore qua e con il traditore stesso non sta lui stesso tradendo? o è solo il flirtare e la copula a formare un tradimento.


----------



## Niko74 (4 Maggio 2013)

*R: Può continuare una relazione dopo tradimento?*



Acheo ha detto:


> Non riuscire nel tempo a digerire un tradimento che viene troppo spesso pensato è anche un modo di tradire, non solo se stessi ma anche chi ci ha tradito e poi "perdonato"
> 
> Quante volte si parla di diversità di tradimenti, quante volte si dice, ma.... il tradimento è durato mesi, anni... perchè adesso mi dice e da scuse....che ascolto ma che non voglio comprendere. "sono migliore".
> 
> chi è stato tradito e nel tempo si ritiene "sensibile" nello stare con il traditore non dando interamente se stessi e lamentandosi del suo dolore qua e con il traditore stesso non sta lui stesso tradendo? o è solo il flirtare e la copula a formare un tradimento.


Mah...io sono stato tradito e sono rimasto cob mia moglie. Non mi ritengo "sensibile" e non mi lamento del mio dolore ne qui ne con lei. 
Certamente non do più tutto me stesso ma più che altro per non prendere ulteriori batoste.
Per me io non sto tradendo nessuno.


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Non riuscire nel tempo a digerire un tradimento che viene troppo spesso pensato è anche un modo di tradire, non solo se stessi ma anche chi ci ha tradito e poi "perdonato"
> 
> Quante volte si parla di diversità di tradimenti, quante volte si dice, ma.... il tradimento è durato mesi, anni... perchè adesso mi dice e da scuse....che ascolto ma che non voglio comprendere. "sono migliore".
> 
> chi è stato tradito e nel tempo si ritiene "sensibile" nello stare con il traditore non dando interamente se stessi e lamentandosi del suo dolore qua e con il traditore stesso non sta lui stesso tradendo? o è solo il flirtare e la copula a formare un tradimento.



Secondo me non è un modo di tradire, ci si prova e ci si impegna con tutte le nostre forze e abnegazione e se non si riesce a digerire il tradimento vuol dire che non si è perdonato proprio per niente.
Se mai, lo sbaglio è quello di comunicare l'avvenuto perdono al partner per poi doversi smentire con rinfacci e lamentele da vittima.
Se non ci riesce non è colpa del tradito, l'offesa subìta sfugge alla razionalità e dimenticarla non è un atto di volontà, purtroppo...
L'importante, è provarci sempre, se ne vale la pena.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Maggio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...io sono stato tradito e sono rimasto cob mia moglie. Non mi ritengo "sensibile" e non mi lamento del mio dolore ne qui ne con lei.
> Certamente non do più tutto me stesso ma più che altro per non prendere ulteriori batoste.
> Per me io non sto tradendo nessuno.


Non voglio andare sulle lunghe quindi accorcio il discorso scrivendo; la batosta la prende chi non è capace di gestirsi le emozioni, di renderle sane e giuste. La prende chi sogna, chi ha paura, chi pone lo sbaglio di altri un suo sbaglio, e un suo fallimento, tutto totalmente sbagliato. la batosta fa parte del gioco della vita, saperla affrontare presume sicurezza e profonda conoscenza di se stessi, non dell'altro che ti tradisce.


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Non voglio andare sulle lunghe quindi accorcio il discorso scrivendo; la batosta la prende chi non è capace di gestirsi le emozioni, di renderle sane e giuste. La prende chi sogna, chi ha paura, chi pone lo sbaglio di altri un suo sbaglio, e un suo fallimento, tutto totalmente sbagliato.* la batosta fa parte del gioco della vita, saperla affrontare presume sicurezza e profonda conoscenza di se stessi, non dell'altro che ti tradisce.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Niko74 (4 Maggio 2013)

*R: Può continuare una relazione dopo tradimento?*



Acheo ha detto:


> Non voglio andare sulle lunghe quindi accorcio il discorso scrivendo; la batosta la prende chi non è capace di gestirsi le emozioni, di renderle sane e giuste. La prende chi sogna, chi ha paura, chi pone lo sbaglio di altri un suo sbaglio, e un suo fallimento, tutto totalmente sbagliato. la batosta fa parte del gioco della vita, saperla affrontare presume sicurezza e profonda conoscenza di se stessi, non dell'altro che ti tradisce.


Ok, tu ora la incentri sul modo di gestire la batosta ed effettivamente pensandoci se dovesse ricapitarmi non starei più tanto male, ma il punto che io volevo sottolineare è che io non credo di tradire mia moglie.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Maggio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ok, tu ora la incentri sul modo di gestire la batosta ed effettivamente pensandoci se dovesse ricapitarmi non starei più tanto male, ma il punto che io volevo sottolineare è che io non credo di tradire mia moglie.


Si, mi avevi già risposto, infatti per quello che hai scritto nulla da eccepire, quindi mi sono soffermato sulla batosta, conseguenza di un qualcosa che ti blocca, e non deve bloccarti.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2013)

Diletta Niko Acheo
la chiave che non fallisce mai è questa...

Guai al tradito che si ritiene "migliore" del traditore, anzichè semplicemente "diverso".
Perchè si caccia dentro una prigione di fatta di hubris, che non è sempre traducibile con presunzione.

Bisognerebbe che il traditore avesse sempre quella "comprensione" da faccia tosta...

Ok cara o caro...
Bon fai anche tu questa esperienza così poi ci comprendiamo meglio.

Ma sono del parere che il fedele resta fedele
in quanto non è minimamente interessato a certe cose no?

Magari è semplicemente interessato ad una vita certa e tranquilla
dal sapore in pace mi corico e subito mi addormento...

Si fa presto vedere occasioni ovunque...
Ma è comunque una fantasia...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Acheo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non voglio andare sulle lunghe quindi accorcio il discorso scrivendo; la batosta la prende chi non è capace di gestirsi le emozioni, di renderle sane e giuste. La prende chi sogna, chi ha paura, chi pone lo sbaglio di altri un suo sbaglio, e un suo fallimento, tutto totalmente sbagliato.* la batosta fa parte del gioco della vita, saperla affrontare presume sicurezza e profonda conoscenza di se stessi, non dell'altro che ti tradisce.[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto, certo. Prova ad accettare che quello che eri e rimarrai sempre, ciò non vuol dire diversificarsi, cambiare, guardare diversamente, vuol dire soltanto vivere accettandosi, accettando te hai accettato chi ti sta accanto, da ora chi ti sta accanto se sbaglia nuovamente un calcio in culo e nuova vita per tutti. tout court.


Perchè dici che ricascarci
non ha certo più il sapore di un errore, ma di una presa per il culo?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi, di fatto ritieni che chi tradisce abbia una insensibilità di base?
> Io ne sono sicura.


Non credo. Credo che prima o durante si debba necessariamente distaccare emotivamente dal tradito. Potrà accadere in modo lieve e temporaneamente, nel caso di un tradimento circoscritto nel tempo, o in modo decisivo e permanente in caso di tradimento prolungato, ma senza distacco non  credo che si possa. Ma non sono esperta :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## alice (4 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il traditore non si rende pienamente conto del dolore che ha causato col suo gesto. E non può farlo perché non l'ha provato sulla sua pelle.


E perchè se avesse avuto la sensibilità necessaria a capire quel dolore non avrebbe tradito.

Con questo non voglio dire che bisogna adottare per forza "l'occhio per occhio dente per dente", anche perché quasi sempre è una vendetta forzata che si ritorce contro chi la compie, ma chi ce la fa e lo dice al fedifrago provoca in lui la piena consapevolezza dell'immane dolore.
Quello che mi infastidisce non poco è lo sminuire questa sofferenza, per questo dico che dovrebbero provarla.
[/QUOTE]
Lo farei, voglio dire, anche io vorrei fargli provare cosa è quel dolore, ma ho paura che si entrerebbe in un vortice di ripicche senza fine.
Proprio perchè sminuiscono le loro azioni e allora si sentirebbero autorizzati a farlo "sul serio"!


----------



## JON (4 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.
> ...


La fiducia è recuperabile, pur sempre dipendente dalla stessa persona che ci ha traditi.

Ma tu non sarai lo stesso.


----------



## tenebroso67 (5 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ....Quello che mi infastidisce non poco è lo sminuire questa sofferenza, per questo dico che *dovrebbero *provarla.


Infatti...:up:


----------



## devastata (5 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.
> ...


Solo chi a sua volta ha tradito, non necessariamente il traditore, ma ha tradito. Altrimenti non si supera, si sopporta.


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Solo chi a sua volta ha tradito, non necessariamente il traditore, ma ha tradito. Altrimenti non si supera, si sopporta.



La penso anch'io così!
:up::up:


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta Niko Acheo
> la chiave che non fallisce mai è questa...
> 
> Guai al tradito che si ritiene "migliore" del traditore, anzichè semplicemente "diverso".
> ...



Proprio così!!
I tuoi pensieri sono un faro! :up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè dici che ricascarci
> non ha certo più il sapore di un errore, ma di una presa per il culo?



Perchè si ha l'occasione per confrontarsi sul serio. si possono prendere mille vie dopo, coppia aperta, coppia come prima, copule una tantum, separarsi, rimanere assieme. il proseguire chiarendosi per nascondere nuovamente lo vedo come un atto totalmente ingiustificabile in un adulto.


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Perchè si ha l'occasione per confrontarsi sul serio. si possono prendere mille vie dopo, coppia aperta, coppia come prima, copule una tantum, separarsi, rimanere assieme. il proseguire chiarendosi per nascondere nuovamente lo vedo come un atto totalmente ingiustificabile in un adulto.




Sì, è indubbiamente un'occasione d'oro per la coppia.
Il grosso problema nasce quando il tradito è irremovibile sulle sue posizioni e non per partito preso, ma per la forma mentale che possiede.
In questo caso, il traditore non potrà fare altro che rassicurare l'altro, ma è una coppia che, a mio avviso, non è destinata bene, non essendoci evoluzione.
Ci vuole tanto coraggio e tanto amore per rimettersi in gioco come coppia cambiando alcune regole che non sono più valide.
E chi non è incline al cambiamento è destinato a fallire.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si cara...
> La musica cambia...
> Ma in fondo il traditore ragiona un po' come ogni ladro no?
> COnfida nel fatto che tanto non verrà mai beccato...
> ...


Macche'Contastro...bisogna valutare l'aspetto positivo del tradimento,nel mio caso essere infedele,mi ha fatto risparmiare un sacco di soldi.Sai amico un'anno fa conosco tipa nel sito,e'di qua'ma vive e lavora in un'altra provincia.Per farla breve,tutto perfetto,bellissima telefonata,etc etc...pero'si ferma,mi dice che un'amante l'ha gia',io sarei il secondo,e neanche a me piace.ci fermiamo li'..lei mi lascia email aziendale,fanno una cosa che potrebbe servirmi.Un mese fa'la ricontatto,dopo 1 anno..le chiedo offerta,che risulta molto buona,tanti soldi risparmiati.
Sabato siamo andati a concludere l'affare..tutto liscio..mi e'un po'dispiaciuto per mia moglie,l'unica dei tre a non sapere che...ma business is business.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Macche'Contastro...bisogna valutare l'aspetto positivo del tradimento*,nel mio caso essere infedele,mi ha fatto risparmiare un sacco di soldi*.Sai amico un'anno fa conosco tipa nel sito,e'di qua'ma vive e lavora in un'altra provincia.Per farla breve,tutto perfetto,bellissima telefonata,etc etc...pero'si ferma,mi dice che un'amante l'ha gia',io sarei il secondo,e neanche a me piace.ci fermiamo li'..lei mi lascia email aziendale,fanno una cosa che potrebbe servirmi.Un mese fa'la ricontatto,dopo 1 anno..le chiedo offerta,che risulta molto buona,tanti soldi risparmiati.
> Sabato siamo andati a concludere l'affare..tutto liscio..mi e'un po'dispiaciuto per mia moglie,l'unica dei tre a non sapere che...ma business is business.



sei impareggiabile!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Proprio così!!
> I tuoi pensieri sono un faro! :up::up:


Quindi chi non ruba o non uccide è perché non ha interesse a farlo e quelle che lo fanno sono solo persone diverse?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è indubbiamente un'occasione d'oro per la coppia.
> Il grosso problema nasce quando il tradito è irremovibile sulle sue posizioni e non per partito preso, ma per la forma mentale che possiede.
> In questo caso, il traditore non potrà fare altro che rassicurare l'altro, ma è una coppia che, a mio avviso, non è destinata bene, non essendoci evoluzione.
> Ci vuole tanto coraggio e tanto amore per rimettersi in gioco come coppia cambiando alcune regole che non sono più valide.
> E chi non è incline al cambiamento è destinato a fallire.


E le regole cambiate quali possono essere?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è indubbiamente un'occasione d'oro per la coppia.
> Il grosso problema nasce quando il tradito è irremovibile sulle sue posizioni e non per partito preso, ma per la forma mentale che possiede.
> In questo caso, il traditore non potrà fare altro che rassicurare l'altro, ma è una coppia che, a mio avviso, non è destinata bene, non essendoci evoluzione.
> Ci vuole tanto coraggio e tanto amore per rimettersi in gioco come coppia cambiando alcune regole che non sono più valide.
> *E chi non è incline al cambiamento è destinato a fallire*.


Chi rinuncia alla propria felicità è destinato a fallire, secondo me.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sei impareggiabile!


Certo lui è il sommo e l'incommensurabile...

Ricorda free...

Business is business..

Che ne dici di un buon business io e te...
Tu la chiacchera e io il distintivo...

Mettiamo il distintivo dentro la chiacchera e sfregoliamo bene...

Dai vedrai non sarai più costretta a vivere in un centro sociale...

Ma credimi poi finirai in un centro di igiene mentale...perchè è statao detto che il marchese de sade è un chierichetto di provincia al confronto del contepinceton!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo lui è il sommo e l'incommensurabile...
> 
> Ricorda free...
> 
> ...



a me lo dici?

però la tipa di Lothar, chissà se ha favorito economicamente anche l'amante...boh!


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me lo dici?
> 
> però la tipa di Lothar, chissà se ha favorito economicamente anche l'amante...boh!


se vuoi panterina,in priv ti racconto,perche'riguarda lavoro che fai tu...ma nn ti stupirai credo.........

sai lei e'donna con le mie motivazioni..stufa del solito...ma mi guardo bene dal dilre..che anche ogni 15gg andare al Maxim.facendo lei 80km..lui 30...deve essere palla.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se vuoi panterina,in priv ti racconto,perche'riguarda lavoro che fai tu...ma nn ti stupirai credo.........
> 
> sai lei e'donna con le mie motivazioni..stufa del solito...ma mi guardo bene dal dilre..che anche ogni 15gg andare al Maxim.facendo lei 80km..lui 30...deve essere palla.



sì grazie:smile:
non vedo l'ora di scoprire che bidon...ehm, propostona ti ha fatto!


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì grazie:smile:
> non vedo l'ora di scoprire che bidon...ehm, propostona ti ha fatto!


:clava::clava:


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :clava::clava:



ma stavamo lavorando, amore mio!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma stavamo lavorando, amore mio!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


Mmm...

stasera dovrai pagare pegno  

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi chi non ruba o non uccide è perché non ha interesse a farlo e quelle che lo fanno sono solo persone diverse?




Ragioni come ragionavo io: bianco o nero e una certa rigidità di pensiero.  
Ora sto cercando di vedere le cose in modo meno assolutistico e mi spiego.
Chi ruba o uccide compie un atto immorale e qui non ci piove. Tutti concordano con questo assioma.
Per cui, a mio avviso sono anche persone "peggiori" senza entrare nel merito delle cause che portano a certi atti.

Il campo del tradimento è un campo minato proprio perché coinvolge sempre due persone che formano la coppia. Mille variabili e sfumature ci sono al suo interno. 
Chi si ritiene migliore e si colloca su di un piedistallo corre il serio pericolo di non comprendere e se non si comprende è finita... E' allora che questo atto così grave per la coppia diventa una barriera insuperabile perché l'unico carattere che gli si attribuisce è quello del male in assoluto.
Sono d'accordo col Conte quando dice che il tradito deve leggersi diverso, e cercare di mettersi nei panni dell'altro (aggiungo io) sempre che voglia salvare il salvabile s'intende, o meglio, cercare un recupero.
Altrimenti, usi pure la scure perché ne è legittimato, da tutti e da lui stesso. 
Questo per quanto riguarda "l'essere diversi".

Circa essere interessato o meno, si è fedeli per una serie di motivi il primo dei quali è comunque sempre il mancato interesse a fare o provare certe cose. Questione di indole, di come è fatta una persona.
Poi, insieme ci sono anche i principi etici di quella persona, ma fondamentalmente penso che ci siano persone più tranquille e quindi tendenzialmente monogame e persone più irrequiete...


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mmm...
> 
> stasera dovrai pagare pegno
> 
> :inlove::inlove::inlove:



ok!:inlove::inlove::inlove:

ma chi è Pegno?
:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E le regole cambiate quali possono essere?




Bella domanda...
C'è solo da augurarsi che l'intesa fra i due sia talmente forte da intravvedere una possibile soluzione che sia condivisa da entrambi, per il bene della coppia stessa.
Mettersi seduti a un tavolo delle trattative simbolico e trovare modi nuovi di vivere insieme che non siano pericolosi per il matrimonio, ma che neanche causino delle repressioni ai rispettivi partner.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok!:inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> ma chi è Pegno?
> :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:

...

....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ragioni come ragionavo io: bianco o nero e una certa rigidità di pensiero.
> Ora sto cercando di vedere le cose in modo meno assolutistico e mi spiego.
> Chi ruba o uccide compie un atto immorale e qui non ci piove. Tutti concordano con questo assioma.
> Per cui, a mio avviso sono anche persone "peggiori" senza entrare nel merito delle cause che portano a certi atti.
> ...


Sei andata ben oltre la mia domanda. Io credo che l'interesse a tradire sia variabile anche per questione di gusti. C'è chi a cui va bene chiunque e chi a cui non va bene nessuno; in mezzo ci sono gli altri. Le occasioni si trovano o si cercano, se si tiene a una persona e non la si vuole far soffrire non si cercano occasioni. Se si cercano si compie una scelta. C'è chi la compie e chi no. E' sul piano di ciò che si è scelto che ci si confronta.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bella domanda...
> C'è solo da augurarsi che l'intesa fra i due sia talmente forte da intravvedere una possibile soluzione che sia condivisa da entrambi, per il bene della coppia stessa.
> Mettersi seduti a un tavolo delle trattative simbolico e trovare modi nuovi di vivere insieme che non siano pericolosi per il matrimonio, ma che neanche causino delle repressioni ai rispettivi partner.


Cercavo esempi per capire.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ragioni come ragionavo io: bianco o nero e una certa rigidità di pensiero.
> Ora sto cercando di vedere le cose in modo meno assolutistico e mi spiego.
> Chi ruba o uccide compie un atto immorale e qui non ci piove. Tutti concordano con questo assioma.
> Per cui, a mio avviso sono anche persone "peggiori" senza entrare nel merito delle cause che portano a certi atti.
> ...


Bianco o nero
rigidità di pensiero
hai detto 
coniando lì èer lì un proverbio...

Ma lancio una delle mie provocazioni...

Ok è sbagliato rubare...
Nessuno di noi ci pensa...

Ora prendiamo qui
una persona che tutto sa

e mettiamola a digiuno
per venti giorni.

Poi la mandiamo al mercato della frutta
senza un euro in tasca e le diciamo

ricordati carina
solo una mela che rubi

e sei anche tu una LADRA.


E vediamo se sceglie morir di fame onesta
o se tenta di riempir la panza anche con la violenza e la rapina.

Noi forse pensiamo che 
i carnefici vengano dagli inferi?

Sono forse nati così?

No signori miei
Onesti cittadini
persone impensate

che vivono come pecore grige

possono venire trasformati 
che so

da certi eventi
socio economici

in cani rabbiosi e affamati...

E la storia è piena di questi esempi...

Piena...

Pensiamo solo a cose come la yugoslavia...

Onesti cittadini
divenuti
cecchini...

E mai avrebbero immaginato in vita loro

di arrivare a sentirsi
giusti ed onesti
a sparar alla gente...

E un conto è uccidere
un conto è massacrare il nemico

Perchè lui il nemico è il male, il torto, l'errore, lo sbaglio, la scorrettezza....

E lo dico
l'uomo reietto
e condannato per empietà, infamia, lussuria, cupifiga....e chi più ne ha...più ne metta....


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bianco o nero
> rigidità di pensiero
> hai detto
> coniando lì èer lì un proverbio...
> ...




violenza  a parte, dipende, mica è sempre sbagliato rubare, anche senza andare a tirar fuori es. estremi
che tra l'altro per il nostro codice penale sono scriminanti (ovvero: c'è il reato ma non c'è la pena), tipo lo stato di necessità o la causa di forza maggiore
rubare ai truffatori/strozzini legalizzati per te è sbagliato??


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> violenza  a parte, dipende, mica è sempre sbagliato rubare, anche senza andare a tirar fuori es. estremi
> che tra l'altro per il nostro codice penale sono scriminanti (ovvero: c'è il reato ma non c'è la pena), tipo lo stato di necessità o la causa di forza maggiore
> rubare ai truffatori/strozzini legalizzati per te è sbagliato??


Allora dovremmo rileggere dei delitti e delle pene del beccaria
ma non ho molto tempo
e ho poco pene con cui beccare le dilette...

Detto ciò
io ti dico 
donna non mi sono mai posto il problema del rubare

perchè l'unico furto che ho subito che io ricordi
è stato un bel vestito lasciato in auto, mentre andavo in camporella con un vestito diciamo meno bello, e poi volevo cambiarmi...

detto ciò
io ti dico che non mi sono mai trovato nella necessità di rubare...

Ma se però trasferisci la cosa in tema di sesso extraconiugale

ricordo momenti della mia lunga e perigliosa esistenza, verso che so i trenta, trentacinque anni, in cui
ero un corsaro, un pirata e loro mi apparivano ricchi bottini...

e quindi imperversai...

( e non me ne poteva fregare di meno)
Bela, bruta, goba o storta bastava che ci stesse...

Allora avevo quelle esigenze...

Ora ne ho altre...

Sul tema del rubare mi ha colpito Don Bosco.
Egli diceva voi ricchi fate la carità ai poveri, prima che loro si vedano costretti dalla forza della disperazione di venire a prendere le vostre cose con la violenza.

Io so solo che se mi avvicino ad un ladro le mie cose sono in pericolo.


----------



## Alex71 (7 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ragioni come ragionavo io: bianco o nero e una certa rigidità di pensiero.
> Ora sto cercando di vedere le cose in modo meno assolutistico e mi spiego.
> Chi ruba o uccide compie un atto immorale e qui non ci piove. Tutti concordano con questo assioma.
> Per cui, a mio avviso sono anche persone "peggiori" senza entrare nel merito delle cause che portano a certi atti.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo.
Penso che chiunque, possa ritrovarsi in situazioni che possono portare verso il tradimento, e magari in determinati momenti (crisi nella coppia, insoddisfazioni varie, noia ..etc..) si può essere più vulnerabili e ci si possa far prendere da un'altra persona.. fantasticare, trovare delle affinità.. però c'è sempre* il momento *nel quale puoi decidere di fermarti o se decidi di continuare *sai benissimo che strada stai prendendo*. Quel momento c'è sempre per tutti.

Conoscete il film "Closer" con Jude Law, Natalie Portman , Julia Roberts e Clive Owen.. spiega molto bene cos'è quel *momento.
*


----------



## Alex71 (7 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bella domanda...
> C'è solo da augurarsi che l'intesa fra i due sia talmente forte da intravvedere una possibile soluzione che sia condivisa da entrambi, per il bene della coppia stessa.
> Mettersi seduti a un tavolo delle trattative simbolico e trovare modi nuovi di vivere insieme che non siano pericolosi per il matrimonio, ma che neanche causino delle repressioni ai rispettivi partner.



e cosa si fa quando una delle due persone non vuole cambiare una virgola del suo modo di vivere (e che ha portato a tradire) perchè altrimenti si sentirebbe repressa?


----------



## Alex71 (7 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei andata ben oltre la mia domanda. Io credo che l'interesse a tradire sia variabile anche per questione di gusti. C'è chi a cui va bene chiunque e chi a cui non va bene nessuno; in mezzo ci sono gli altri. Le occasioni si trovano o si cercano, se si tiene a una persona e non la si vuole far soffrire non si cercano occasioni. Se si cercano si compie una scelta. C'è chi la compie e chi no. E' sul piano di ciò che si è scelto che ci si confronta.



Penso che oltre al fatto che si compia una scelta. Questa sia dettata della non voglia di affrontare i problemi che evidentemente ci sono nella coppia... è molto più facile, invece di rimboccarsi le maniche per lavorare sulla proprio rapporto, cercare la soluzione andando con un'altra persona. Troppo facile tradire e lasciare il proprio partner, piuttosto che, lasciare la persona prima di tradirla.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Penso che chiunque, possa ritrovarsi in situazioni che possono portare verso il tradimento, e magari in determinati momenti (crisi nella coppia, insoddisfazioni varie, noia ..etc..) si può essere più vulnerabili e ci si possa far prendere da un'altra persona.. fantasticare, trovare delle affinità.. però c'è sempre* il momento *nel quale puoi decidere di fermarti o se decidi di continuare *sai benissimo che strada stai prendendo*. Quel momento c'è sempre per tutti.
> 
> Conoscete il film "Closer" con Jude Law, Natalie Portman , Julia Roberts e Clive Owen.. spiega molto bene cos'è quel *momento.
> *


Verde mio


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Penso che chiunque, possa ritrovarsi in situazioni che possono portare verso il tradimento, e magari in determinati momenti (crisi nella coppia, insoddisfazioni varie, noia ..etc..) si può essere più vulnerabili e ci si possa far prendere da un'altra persona.. fantasticare, trovare delle affinità.. però c'è sempre* il momento *nel quale puoi decidere di fermarti o se decidi di continuare *sai benissimo che strada stai prendendo*. Quel momento c'è sempre per tutti.
> 
> Conoscete il film "Closer" con Jude Law, Natalie Portman , Julia Roberts e Clive Owen.. spiega molto bene cos'è quel *momento.
> *


Io mi ero convinto venendo qua',di essere diventato traditore perche'sposato da piu'di 20 anni..invece Alex,ci pensavo durante l'ultima biciclettata solitaria,che e'l'unico momento in cui nessuno mi rompe e posso riflettere....non e'cosi'.Lo sono sempre stato,anche se ho ..rimosso i ricordi..ho perso il conto ,di quante ne abbia cacciate.E anche adesso,che vedo la fine di quello ho fuori casa...credi mi fermi???no....non c'e'niente da fare..Alex,il tradimento e'nel dna.


----------



## Alex71 (7 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io mi ero convinto venendo qua',di essere diventato traditore perche'sposato da piu'di 20 anni..invece Alex,ci pensavo durante l'ultima biciclettata solitaria,che e'l'unico momento in cui nessuno mi rompe e posso riflettere....non e'cosi'.Lo sono sempre stato,anche se ho ..rimosso i ricordi..ho perso il conto ,di quante ne abbia cacciate.E anche adesso,che vedo la fine di quello ho fuori casa...credi mi fermi???no....non c'e'niente da fare..Alex,il tradimento e'nel dna.


Allora perchè, dato che hai la consapevolezza di come sei, non lasci tua moglie e ti fai i tuoi comodi senza tradire, senza dover nascondere, senza l'adrenalina del proibito? 
o e forse questo quello che ti piace e quindi senza moglie anche i tradimenti perderebbero di sapore?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Penso che chiunque, possa ritrovarsi in situazioni che possono portare verso il tradimento, e magari in determinati momenti (crisi nella coppia, insoddisfazioni varie, noia ..etc..) si può essere più vulnerabili e ci si possa far prendere da un'altra persona.. fantasticare, trovare delle affinità.. però c'è sempre* il momento *nel quale puoi decidere di fermarti o se decidi di continuare *sai benissimo che strada stai prendendo*. Quel momento c'è sempre per tutti.
> 
> Conoscete il film "Closer" con Jude Law, Natalie Portman , Julia Roberts e Clive Owen.. spiega molto bene cos'è quel *momento.
> *



Questo discorso va bene per chi crede nella fedeltà assoluta. 
Chi è invece capace di smetterla di sognare e godersi il momento che vuole? non parlo solo di tradimento, parlo di un po tutto. 

I film come le favole rimangono tali.


----------



## Diletta (7 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Penso che chiunque, possa ritrovarsi in situazioni che possono portare verso il tradimento, e magari in determinati momenti (crisi nella coppia, insoddisfazioni varie, noia ..etc..) si può essere più vulnerabili e ci si possa far prendere da un'altra persona.. fantasticare, trovare delle affinità.. però c'è sempre* il momento *nel quale puoi decidere di fermarti o se decidi di continuare *sai benissimo che strada stai prendendo*. Quel momento c'è sempre per tutti.
> 
> Conoscete il film "Closer" con Jude Law, Natalie Portman , Julia Roberts e Clive Owen.. spiega molto bene cos'è quel *momento.
> *





Alex71 ha detto:


> e cosa si fa quando una delle due persone non vuole cambiare una virgola del suo modo di vivere (e che ha portato a tradire) perchè altrimenti si sentirebbe repressa?




Ma certo Alex, è sempre un insieme di cose e c'è sempre un motivo dietro. Chi è più predisposto è anche più vulnerabile.
Quel momento che dici tu c'è sempre e dipende solo da noi la decisione che si prende. 

Per la domanda che fai, se quella persona si comporta così vuol dire una sola cosa: che non gliene frega nulla della persona con cui vive e del rapporto di coppia che ci ha costruito.
Ergo: che te ne fai di un rapporto simile?


----------



## Alex71 (7 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Questo discorso va bene per chi crede nella fedeltà assoluta.
> *Chi è invece capace di smetterla di sognare e godersi il momento che vuole? *non parlo solo di tradimento, parlo di un po tutto.
> 
> I film come le favole rimangono tali.


Chi vuole godersi il momento che vuole:
-  non si prende impegni con la morosa, moglie o fidanzata che sia, facendo finta di essere fedele e poi tradendo
- oppure lo dice prima di godersi il momento.
- oppure trova la persona a cui va bene. 
- oppure c'è un accordo ed entrambe le persone la pensano alla stessa maniera, godiamoci il momento quando capita.

Ci sono una sacco di modi per gestire ogni cosa, l'importante è farlo nel rispetto della persona che hai accanto, o no?


PS: I film non sono favole, molte volte danno degli ottimi spunti di riflessione, ma parlo di film di un certo spessore..


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Allora perchè, dato che hai la consapevolezza di come sei, non lasci tua moglie e ti fai i tuoi comodi senza tradire, senza dover nascondere, senza l'adrenalina del proibito?
> o e forse questo quello che ti piace e quindi senza moglie anche i tradimenti perderebbero di sapore?


risposta esatta amico..se per assurdo mia moglie mi dicesse''ok..fai quello che ti pare''..smetterei subito...l'andrenalina e'troppa importante.E te ne dico un'altra se l''amica'' e'single,mi attira molto meno,di una sposata.......


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bianco o nero
> rigidità di pensiero
> hai detto
> coniando lì èer lì un proverbio...
> ...


No. Questa è una supercazzola. Se si ruba per necessità non si è ladri, se si uccide in combattimento o per difesa non si è assassini. Questo dice la legge, persino la morale cattolica per chi è credente, questo dice il buonsenso.
Io non riesco a paragonare il furto e l'omicidio, comunque, tantomeno l'omicidio ed il tradimento.
Il ladro ruba perlopiù perchè lavorare è faticoso, appropriarsi del frutto del lavoro altrui è molto più facile e veloce.
E' convenienza.
Ma se il furto commesso non causa la rovina di una persona, resta un danno al patrimonio... è solo roba.
Ci sono assassini che si sentono forti a falciare vite innocenti ed inoffensive, altri che lo fanno per soldi o anteponendo nella scala di valori il loro utile al valore di una vita umana. 

Secondo me sono cose molto diverse.


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Penso che chiunque, possa ritrovarsi in situazioni che possono portare verso il tradimento, e magari in determinati momenti (crisi nella coppia, insoddisfazioni varie, noia ..etc..) si può essere più vulnerabili e ci si possa far prendere da un'altra persona.. fantasticare, trovare delle affinità.. però c'è sempre* il momento *nel quale puoi decidere di fermarti o se decidi di continuare *sai benissimo che strada stai prendendo*. Quel momento c'è sempre per tutti.
> 
> Conoscete il film "Closer" con Jude Law, Natalie Portman , Julia Roberts e Clive Owen.. spiega molto bene cos'è quel *momento.
> *



verde! :up:


----------



## Alex71 (7 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> risposta esatta amico..se per assurdo mia moglie mi dicesse''ok..fai quello che ti pare''..smetterei subito...l'andrenalina e'troppa importante.E te ne dico un'altra se l''amica'' e'single,mi attira molto meno,di una sposata.......



mmm.. capito!
ma magari anche tua moglie... ha i suoi "diversivi"? 
una coppia aperta senza dirselo... in modo da manterene quel torbido.. l'adrenalina....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Penso che oltre al fatto che si compia una scelta. Questa sia dettata della non voglia di affrontare i problemi che evidentemente ci sono nella coppia... è molto più facile, invece di rimboccarsi le maniche per lavorare sulla proprio rapporto, cercare la soluzione andando con un'altra persona. Troppo facile tradire e lasciare il proprio partner, piuttosto che, lasciare la persona prima di tradirla.


Sono d'accordo su quel che scrivi, anche nei post precedenti. Però tu pensi a problemi di coppia ma esistono tradimenti anche quando non ce ne sono se non cose strutturali come il fatto che ci si abitua e che il compagno non è più giovane o un mistero. Leggi Lothar? Ha una moglie molto bella con la quale va d'accordissimo ed è il rapporto che vuole ma una trentenne nuova gli piace ugualmente. Che problema di coppia vuoi trovarci?!


----------



## Alex71 (7 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su quel che scrivi, anche nei post precedenti. Però tu pensi a problemi di coppia ma esistono tradimenti anche quando non ce ne sono se non cose strutturali come il fatto che ci si abitua e che il compagno non è più giovane o un mistero. Leggi Lothar? Ha una moglie molto bella con la quale va d'accordissimo ed è il rapporto che vuole ma una trentenne nuova gli piace ugualmente. Che problema di coppia vuoi trovarci?!


magari anche la moglie di Lothar ha i suoi diversivi...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> magari anche la moglie di Lothar ha i suoi diversivi...


Magari!!!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> magari anche la moglie di Lothar ha i suoi diversivi...



no Alex..e non perche'quando la provoco mi risponda''e quando lo vedrei??''....ma perche'non e'troia..e a parte gli ultimi tempi ho sempre''dato''molto.e le donne se sono ''soddisfatte''raramente tradiscono,oppure se sono troie nate possono fare sesso a meraviglia a casa..ma cercarlo pure fuori...capito mi hai??


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Alex..e non perche'quando la provoco mi risponda''e quando lo vedrei??''....ma perche'non e'troia..e a parte gli ultimi tempi ho sempre''dato''molto.e le donne se sono ''soddisfatte''raramente tradiscono,oppure se sono troie nate possono fare sesso a meraviglia a casa..ma cercarlo pure fuori...capito mi hai??


E tu di che tipo sei?


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.
> ...


come ho già risposto ad un altro utente del forum col tuo stesso problema, si ti senti di perdonarla fallo, ma senza rinfacciarglielo ed andando avanti. Se la perdoni devi farlo fino in fondo, sempre che lei si dimostri pentita e desiderosa di chiudere con questa persona.


----------



## fruitbasket (8 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> risposta esatta amico..se per assurdo mia moglie mi dicesse''ok..fai quello che ti pare''..smetterei subito...l'andrenalina e'troppa importante.E te ne dico un'altra se l''amica'' e'single,mi attira molto meno,di una sposata.......


E sei mai stato sgamato da un marito/fidanzato di una di loro?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> E sei mai stato sgamato da un marito/fidanzato di una di loro?


Impossibile...
Lui è l'incommensurabile
Pavido come pochi
non corre rischi inutili
e non approccia fagiane intordite

e aborre le maigodute!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Impossibile...
> Lui è l'incommensurabile
> *Pavido come pochi
> *non corre rischi inutili
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (8 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E le regole cambiate quali possono essere?



In ritardo, ma ti rispondo facendo una premessa che è d'obbligo e cioè che ogni coppia è un universo a sé e quello che può andare bene per una è fuori discussione per un'altra.
Te la butto lì senza tanti giri di parole: avere delle libere uscite quando diventa un'esigenza, sempre che siano sporadiche e che non rappresentino la normalità della vita insieme.
Parlarne prima che qualcuno possa mettersi nei guai e mettere in pericolo il matrimonio.
Per riuscire in questo bisogna confidare nella solidità della coppia e bisogna che ci sia una completa confidenza e complicità che non aumenta tanto col tempo, ma è piuttosto una caratteristica insita nella coppia stessa, secondo me.

Quindi, in poche parole: prevenire prima di curare, perché tanto, se prende quell'impulso che ti fa desiderare un'evasione, anche in assenza di crisi di coppia, e diventa un tarlo nella testa, le corna arrivano lo stesso...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> In ritardo, ma ti rispondo facendo una premessa che è d'obbligo e cioè che ogni coppia è un universo a sé e quello che può andare bene per una è fuori discussione per un'altra.
> Te la butto lì senza tanti giri di parole: avere delle libere uscite quando diventa un'esigenza, sempre che siano sporadiche e che non rappresentino la normalità della vita insieme.
> Parlarne prima che qualcuno possa mettersi nei guai e mettere in pericolo il matrimonio.
> Per riuscire in questo bisogna confidare nella solidità della coppia e bisogna che ci sia una completa confidenza e complicità che non aumenta tanto col tempo, ma è piuttosto una caratteristica insita nella coppia stessa, secondo me.
> ...


Io penso che l'evasione è tale se è una trasgressione se dai il permesso non funziona più. Chi ha questo tipo di "esigenze" non ha certo esigenze fisiche (v. Lothar e altri) ma psicologiche. Ha bisogno di conferme esterne e del divertimento della conquista. Tutto questo non si può avere se la compagna ne viene messa al corrente. E' un po' come l'adolescente che deve trasgredire le regole famigliari: se le regole sono l'orario basterà arrivare dopo qualsiasi sia l'orario fissato, basta credere di affermare la propria indipendenza e libertà. Chi cerca quelle evasioni considera la compagna (o il compagno) un po' un genitore, a cui vuole bene, ma che vuole far un po' fessa. Se è così dovrà "per forza" farlo di nascosto se no dove va a finire l'affermazione di indipendenza?


----------



## Diletta (8 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che l'evasione è tale se è una trasgressione se dai il permesso non funziona più. Chi ha questo tipo di "esigenze" non ha certo esigenze fisiche (v. Lothar e altri) ma psicologiche. Ha bisogno di conferme esterne e del divertimento della conquista. Tutto questo non si può avere se la compagna ne viene messa al corrente. E' un po' come l'adolescente che deve trasgredire le regole famigliari: se le regole sono l'orario basterà arrivare dopo qualsiasi sia l'orario fissato, basta credere di affermare la propria indipendenza e libertà. Chi cerca quelle evasioni considera la compagna (o il compagno) un po' un genitore, a cui vuole bene, ma che vuole far un po' fessa. Se è così dovrà "per forza" farlo di nascosto se no dove va a finire l'affermazione di indipendenza?



Se è così (ma non ne sono sicura che sia così) è come dici tu, quindi, a quel punto, se verrà scoperto potrà dire addio alla sua cara compagna di viaggio perché il resto del viaggio se lo farà da sola.
Quindi: tutto a suo rischio e pericolo.


----------



## tesla (8 Maggio 2013)

l'unica cosa che si capisce è che sei di un'ignoranza titanica


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se è così (ma non ne sono sicura che sia così) è come dici tu, quindi, a quel punto, se verrà scoperto potrà dire addio alla sua cara compagna di viaggio perché il resto del viaggio se lo farà da sola.
> Quindi: tutto a suo rischio e pericolo.


Nessuno può saperlo meglio di te. Analizza i rapporti tra voi e come si è comportato quando l'hai scoperto e come avete "trovato" questa soluzione.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno può saperlo meglio di te. Analizza i rapporti tra voi e come si è comportato quando l'hai scoperto e come avete "trovato" questa soluzione.


QUOTO
Purtroppo non posso approvarti


----------



## Diletta (8 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che si capisce è che sei di un'ignoranza titanica



Ma a chi dici?


----------



## Hellseven (8 Maggio 2013)

*lasciate in pace il povero Lotharone*

Lothar, amico, ma che vogliono da te queste cattivone? Solo perchè vivi una vita piena e non sei mai domo e sazio di fagiane  ti vorrebbero vedere nel sacco. E vorrebbero vederti messo nel sacco proprio da tua moglie. Ma lo sanno che la tratti come una Regina? Un pò di corna: e che sarà mai ..... L'importante è essere un marito collaborativo, premuroso, affettuoso, un buon padre. Essere fedele pure non sarebbe male come cosa, ma mica si può essere perfetti, e che cazzo. Diciamolo !!!! :mexican:
NESSUNO TOCCHI LOTHAR (derivazione forumistica di Nessuno tocchi Caino) :up:


----------



## passerino (8 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.
> ...


Caro Alex 
Non credo esista un modo per dimenticare un tradimento. Il discorso è molto semplice... o ci passi sopra e vai avanti, altrimenti sei destinato a finire di rovinare questo rapporto. ti sei chiesto che cosa vi lega ancora? forse è solo routine, ma, se nn lo fai rischi di venir inglobato dalla pazzia. Io anni fa ho subito la stessa cosa, mi disse che era un gioco e quel messaggio era uno scherzo. Io da quel momento non mi sono più fidato. Ci vivo ancora assieme e, nn ho più sbirciato nel telefono. Spero che nn l'abbia più fatto, ma quello che mi legava a lei era cosa grande. Queste cose possono anche accadere, anche a te..


----------



## passerino (8 Maggio 2013)

scusate mi sono iscritto adesso.... ma come funziona sto forum? nn ci capisco nulla


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> scusate mi sono iscritto adesso.... ma come funziona sto forum? nn ci capisco nulla


tranquillo, vedrai che ti abitui in fretta. Che vuoi sapere?


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> scusate mi sono iscritto adesso.... ma come funziona sto forum? nn ci capisco nulla



devi dire che hai combinato



scherzo:mrgreen:
se ti va!


----------



## passerino (8 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tranquillo, vedrai che ti abitui in fretta. Che vuoi sapere?


Come si mette l immagine? come si apre una discussione, aiutooooooooooooo ahahah mi sono iscritto qua per nn pensare e mi sono già intortato


----------



## passerino (8 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> devi dire che hai combinato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ora o in generale? ora sto cercando di capire come funziona sta cosa... in generale quando ho imparato a capire... certo che mi va mi sono iscritto apposta


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> scusate mi sono iscritto adesso.... ma come funziona sto forum? nn ci capisco nulla


scrivi due righe qua e là e subito capirai come funziona...
se sei permaloso ti consiglio di non scrivere:mrgreen:


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Ma ora o in generale? ora sto cercando di capire come funziona sta cosa... in generale quando ho imparato a capire... certo che mi va mi sono iscritto apposta



se vuoi aprire una nuova discussione, vai nella sezione del forum che ti interessa, ad es. questa che è il confessionale, e schiscia "invia una nuova discussione", in alto a sinistra

per immagine intendi l'avatar? è nelle impostazioni del tuo profilo


----------



## passerino (8 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scrivi due righe qua e là e subito capirai come funziona...
> se sei permaloso ti consiglio di non scrivere:mrgreen:


Permaloso???? ahahahahah ho passato la vita a prendermi offese... ormai ho foderato di pelo anche il duodeno...


----------



## passerino (8 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> se vuoi aprire una nuova discussione, vai nella sezione del forum che ti interessa, ad es. questa che è il confessionale, e schiscia "invia una nuova discussione", in alto a sinistra
> 
> per immagine intendi l'avatar? è nelle impostazioni del tuo profilo


Grazie free.... ci provo subito...  poi vado dal parrucchiere che paio un nibbio.... :carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Permaloso???? *ahahahahah ho passato la vita a prendermi offese*... ormai ho foderato di pelo anche il duodeno...



bene allora sei temprato ...

Lo spero!
Avevamo bisogno di un bel passero solitario:mrgreen:
Perchè lo sei vero?


----------



## Alex71 (8 Maggio 2013)

Aggiornamento:

Dopo qualche giorno di calma... riecco la rabbia!
Non ce la faccio a non essere incazzato, deluso e sfiduciato.. abbiamo provato a parlare ancora ed ancora ed ancora.. 

lei tenta di minimizzare una cosa che a me ha spaccato il cuore! ma come cazzo fa???
come fa a non capire la gravità della cosa?
fa l'offesa perchè, a dopo appena un mese dalla scoperta, io ci sto ancora male e continui a rinfacciargli la falsità e tutto il resto...

ieri ha sparato un'altra delle sue cazzate dicendo che se non avessi scoperto la cosa, la cosa sarebbe andata scemando e non ci sarebbero stati tutti questi problemi...
ma vi rendete conto? cioè lei avrebbe continuato la ns storia tranquillamente tenendosi dentro tutto.. 
magari fino alla prossima scappatella no? dico io...

mi sta facendo venire la voglia di mandarla affanculo definitivamente.. altro che star qua a pensare a come perdonare...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2013)

Vai dal parrucchiere per noi?
mmmm interessante....


----------



## Lui (8 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Permaloso???? ahahahahah ho passato la vita a prendermi offese... ormai ho foderato di pelo anche il *duodeno... *




ma tutti qua devono venire?  Ma cos'è il primo sito che si apre non appena si cerca forum? mha.

un altro nik che la dice lunga, Passerino. Ma poi non dovrebbe essere passerina, se và dal parrucchiere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tutti qua devono venire? Ma cos'è il primo sito che si apre non appena si cerca forum? mha.
> 
> un altro nik che la dice lunga, Passerino. *Ma poi non dovrebbe essere passerina, se và dal parrucchiere*.


stavo pensando la stessa cosa.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tutti qua devono venire?  Ma cos'è il primo sito che si apre non appena si cerca forum? mha.
> 
> un altro nik che la dice lunga, Passerino. Ma poi non dovrebbe essere passerina, se và dal parrucchiere.


Dovresti esserne contento.


----------



## Lui (8 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavo pensando la stessa cosa.


sei lentuccia, oggi: Comunque meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## Lui (8 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Dovresti esserne contento.


perchè? rispondi presto che devo andare via.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè? rispondi presto che devo andare via.



Che ci sia un passerino in forum. ;-) buon divertimento.


----------



## Lui (8 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Che ci sia un passerino in forum. ;-) buon divertimento.



a bello, mi sa che noi due dovremmo chiacchierare un po a 4occhi. stai a confode a carne cor pesce.

ma te, da dove vieni?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a bello, mi sa che noi due dovremmo chiacchierare un po a 4occhi. stai a confode a carne cor pesce.
> 
> ma te, da dove vieni?



Come ti riscaldi subito......


----------



## Lui (8 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Come ti riscaldi subito......


io ho il fuoco dentro, in tutti i sensi, tu mi pari un po freddino, in tutti i sensi.


ti chisi, di grazia, da dove minchia vieni.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Grazie free.... ci provo subito...  poi vado dal parrucchiere che paio un nibbio.... :carneval:


Benvenuto Passerino  ok noi quando torni dal,parrucchiere siam sempre qua.... Ma da dove scaturisce sto nick ?????


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lothar, amico, ma che vogliono da te queste cattivone? Solo perchè vivi una vita piena e non sei mai domo e sazio di fagiane  ti vorrebbero vedere nel sacco. E vorrebbero vederti messo nel sacco proprio da tua moglie. Ma lo sanno che la tratti come una Regina? Un pò di corna: e che sarà mai ..... L'importante è essere un marito collaborativo, premuroso, affettuoso, un buon padre. Essere fedele pure non sarebbe male come cosa, ma mica si può essere perfetti, e che cazzo. Diciamolo !!!! :mexican:
> *NESSUNO TOCCHI LOTHAR *(derivazione forumistica di Nessuno tocchi Caino) :up:


Nessuno propone la pena di morte! Però se lo sapesse la moglie un po' di legnate (metaforiche) potrebbero arrivare :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lothar, amico, ma che vogliono da te queste cattivone? Solo perchè vivi una vita piena e non sei mai domo e sazio di fagiane  ti vorrebbero vedere nel sacco. E vorrebbero vederti messo nel sacco proprio da tua moglie. Ma lo sanno che la tratti come una Regina? Un pò di corna: e che sarà mai ..... L'importante è essere un marito collaborativo, premuroso, affettuoso, un buon padre. Essere fedele pure non sarebbe male come cosa, ma mica si può essere perfetti, e che cazzo. Diciamolo !!!! :mexican:
> NESSUNO TOCCHI LOTHAR (derivazione forumistica di Nessuno tocchi Caino) :up:


Ma quali cattivone
nulla può il maleficio delle maestre di vita
contro lo scudo spaziale lothariano.

Uniamoci al grido
All'armi ocio sparano

Resta da capire come mai se Daniele insorge contro la mignottona di turno
tutti lo scusano e lo comprendono...

Arriva Lothar
con le sue scurrili, bonarie, caciare, pittoresche verità
si stracciano le vesti...

Quando insomma una volta tradito
io direi novello francesco nuti
in toscanaccio maremmaialoso...

lo sai cosa tu se...lo sai cosa tu se....
lo sai cosa tu se? 
Tu se na troia, ecco perchè mi hai tradito.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Caro Alex
> Non credo esista un modo per dimenticare un tradimento. Il discorso è molto semplice... o ci passi sopra e vai avanti, altrimenti sei destinato a finire di rovinare questo rapporto. ti sei chiesto che cosa vi lega ancora? forse è solo routine, ma, se nn lo fai rischi di venir inglobato dalla pazzia. Io anni fa ho subito la stessa cosa, mi disse che era un gioco e quel messaggio era uno scherzo. Io da quel momento non mi sono più fidato. Ci vivo ancora assieme e, nn ho più sbirciato nel telefono. Spero che nn l'abbia più fatto, ma quello che mi legava a lei era cosa grande. Queste cose possono anche accadere, anche a te..


Sentite...
Ma le avete guardate bene in faccia voi
le vostre mogli eh?

Bon parlo per la mia...
Parlo per la mia e mi auguro allora o che lei è la donna più furba e scaltra del mondo
o io sono il più invornito fagiano tordo del mondo.

DA SEMPRE
Io so

che lei è in grado di convincermi di una cosa al mattino
e l'esatto contrario al pomeriggio...

Ma sancristoforocornuto
Ma vi siete mai trovati a fare una cosa che non volevate fare
come se fosse una vostra idea eh?

Vi faccio un esempio di come sono certe donne...

Lei è lì e si dice...
Auf non ho certo palle di portare l'auto in garage...

Mica ti dice...
Senti mettimi l'auto in garage che non ho voglia no?

Dice...
Caro ti andrebbe di mettermi l'auto in garage, tu che sei superbravoespertoincommensurabile pilota?
Sai io sono una donnaultraimbranatadonnealvolante pericolocostante...e non vorrei rigare l'auto no?

E così eccoti trasformato tutto pettoruto e borioso
nel supermario della serata...

Quindi sempre prendere ogni cosa con le pinze
e non prenderla sempre troppo sul serio...

MA dare sempre l'impressione del massimo ascolto ed empatia no?

Cosa non fa una donna per attirare l'attenzione del suo uomo diosololosa...

Dai ragazzi...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> Dopo qualche giorno di calma... riecco la rabbia!
> Non ce la faccio a non essere incazzato, deluso e sfiduciato.. abbiamo provato a parlare ancora ed ancora ed ancora..
> ...


Alex...
Lei minimizza...
Ma uffi dei è na donna...

Sei tu quello che è caduto dal pero eh?
Mica noi...

Dai su...
Ma le vuoi un po' di bene?
Nessuno le batte nell'arte di giustificarsi...

Basta parlarne...e riparlarne...
Siamo uomini o pecole?

Se tu le dici...senti carina...per me tutte ste robe qua sono cagate da bambina immatura e io voglio al mio fianco na donna con i controcoglioni...la smonti in un nanosecondo...

Ma ti rendi conto dove perdi il tuo tempo eh?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno propone la pena di morte! Però se lo sapesse la moglie un po' di legnate (metaforiche) potrebbero arrivare :rotfl::rotfl:


Eccerto e tu vorresti essere in prima fila a dire alla moglie ( che io conosco)...
certe cose eh?

So che prima ti spaccherebbe la faccia e ti graffierebbe come na tigre inferocita...

Poi correrebbe in ufficio 
dove troverebbe lui con le gambe sul tavolo
a leggere playboy
e a chattare infuocato con la lingua fuori...

E gli spaccherebbe playboy giù per la testa
e lo prenderebbe a calci sugli stinchi...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccerto e tu vorresti essere in prima fila a dire alla moglie ( che io conosco)...
> certe cose eh?
> 
> So che prima ti spaccherebbe la faccia e ti graffierebbe come na tigre inferocita...
> ...


Vuoi farmi sognare?:carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi farmi sognare?:carneval::carneval:


No sto mettendo un guardia Lothar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

Sarà la primavera...arrivano pure gli uccellini


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Sarà la primavera...arrivano pure gli uccellini



..... e le passere .....


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ..... e le passere .....




Era d'agosto e un povero uccelletto
ferito dai pallini di un moschetto
andò a posarsi con un'ala offesa
sulla finestra aperta di una chiesa.

Dalle tendine del confessionale
il parroco intravide l'animale,
ma, pressato da molti peccatori
che volevan pentirsi degli errori,
richiuse le tendine immantinente
e si rimise a confessar la gente.

Mentre in ginocchio oppur stando a sedere
ogni fedele diceva le preghiere
una donna, notato l'uccelletto,
lo pose al caldo mettendolo nel petto.

A un tratto un improvviso cinguettìo
ruppe il silenzio nel tempio di Dio.
Rise qualcuno e il prete, a quel rumore,
il ruolo abbandonò di confessore,
s'arrampicò sul pulpito veloce
e di lassù gridò ad altra voce:
"Fratelli, chi ha l'uccello, per favore,
esca fuori dal tempio del Signore".

I maschi, un po' stupiti a tal parole,
lesti si accinsero ad alzar le suole,
ma il prete a quell'errore madornale
"Fermi!" – gridò – "mi sono espresso male,
rientrate tutti e statemi a sentire:
solo chi ha preso l'uccello deve uscire".

A testa bassa e la corona in mano
cento donne s'alzarono pian piano,
ma mentre s'affrettavan di buon ora
il prete le gridò "Ho sbagliato ancora,
rientrate tutte quante figlie amate,
ch'io non volevo dire quel che pensate".

E riprese: "Già dissi e torno a dire,
solo chi ha preso l'uccello deve uscire,
ma mi rivolgo a voce chiara e estesa
solo a chi ha preso l'uccello in chiesa".

A tal parole, nello stesso istante,
le monache si alzaron tutte quante,
quindi, col viso pieno di rossore,
lasciarono la casa del Signore.

"Santa Vergine!" – esclamò il buon prete – 
"Sorelle, su rientrate, state quiete,
perché voglio concluder, sissignori,
la serie degli equivoci e di errori,
perciò, senza rumore, piano piano,
esca soltanto chi ha l'uccello in mano".

Una fanciulla che col fidanzato
era nascosta in un angolo appartato
dentro una cappella laterale,
poco mancò che si sentisse male,
quindi gli sussurrò col viso smorto:
"Te lo dicevo, hai visto, se n'è accorto!".
(Trilussa)


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

non vorrei sembrarti scortese, cara amica giallorossa, ma questa tiritera l'avevan già proposta pochi giorni fà.

 Si vede che l'età avavnza e non sempre si è presenti con la memoria. Pazienza, cara.


----------



## tesla (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrarti scortese, cara amica giallorossa, ma questa tiritera l'avevan già proposta pochi giorni fà.
> 
> Si vede che l'età avavnza e non sempre si è presenti con la memoria. Pazienza, cara.


sei tu quello dell'avatar?


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrarti scortese, cara amica giallorossa, ma questa tiritera l'avevan già proposta pochi giorni fà.
> 
> Si vede che l'età avavnza e non sempre si è presenti con la memoria. Pazienza, cara.


e vabbè pazienza...me la sono persa... 
uff...pure il cazziatone


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè pazienza...me la sono persa...
> uff...pure il *cazziatone*


ma scherzi? Notavo che avanti con gli anni inizia i problemi.


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sei tu quello dell'avatar?


si, ti piaccio?


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma scherzi? Notavo che avanti con gli anni inizia i problemi.


hai ragione comincio a perdere colpi


----------



## passerino (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tutti qua devono venire?  Ma cos'è il primo sito che si apre non appena si cerca forum? mha.
> 
> un altro nik che la dice lunga, Passerino. Ma poi non dovrebbe essere passerina, se và dal parrucchiere.


Perche per te un omo dal parrucchiere nn ci va? dovremmo essere tutti tipo yeti? ahahahaha il nik è il nome che mi dava mia nonna quando ero piccolo e mi è rimasto affibbiato.... e tra l'altro mi piace...


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

*Passerotto,*

io, da uomo, andrei più da un barbiere che da un parrucchiere.

 Al giorno d'oggi c'è un gran miscuglio, non è semplice districarsi tra i sessi.


----------



## passerino (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io, da uomo, andrei più da un barbiere che da un parrucchiere.
> 
> Al giorno d'oggi c'è un gran miscuglio, non è semplice districarsi tra i sessi.


ma nn credo sia importante districarsi... basta stare bene poi...


----------



## passerino (9 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuto Passerino  ok noi quando torni dal,parrucchiere siam sempre qua.... Ma da dove scaturisce sto nick ?????


Il mio nick viene da mia nonna giannina che mi chiamava così perchè ero magrissimo da piccolo e sembravo un uccellino.... poi col crescere purtoppo.... ahahahahah....:smile: è piacere anche per me


----------



## passerino (9 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Il mio nick viene da mia nonna giannina che mi chiamava così perchè ero magrissimo da piccolo e sembravo un uccellino.... poi col crescere purtoppo.... ahahahahah....:smile: è piacere anche per me


Continuo a nn capirci un gran che in qs forum... ma mi abituo subito...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Continuo a nn capirci un gran che in qs forum... ma mi abituo subito...


che vuoi sapere, simpatico pennuto?


----------



## passerino (9 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che vuoi sapere, simpatico pennuto?


Ho provato ad inserire una foto... ma nn me lo fa fareeeee...... senti ma te sbriciolata invece? da dove viene qs nome? sei nottambula e di giorno ti muovi sui gomiti?


----------



## passerino (9 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Ho provato ad inserire una foto... ma nn me lo fa fareeeee...... senti ma te sbriciolata invece? da dove viene qs nome? sei nottambula e di giorno ti muovi sui gomiti?


ah no.... vedo che me lo ha messo l'angelo caduto.... si vede nel mio avatar?


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ah no.... vedo che me lo ha messo l'angelo caduto.... si vede nel mio avatar?


no, perchè l'hai messa come immagine del profilo
devi andare su impostazioni (in alto a dx) e poi modifica avata (a sx più o meno a metà pagina)


----------



## passerino (9 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, perchè l'hai messa come immagine del profilo
> devi andare su impostazioni (in alto a dx) e poi modifica avata (a sx più o meno a metà pagina)


eccolooooooooo simi grazie.........


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> eccolooooooooo simi grazie.........


ma è sconcio! seduto al cesso! ma ti pare giusta una cosa del genere? non hai rispetto. Quand'è che riaprono la caccia?


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> eccolooooooooo simi grazie.........


prego!


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma è sconcio! seduto al cesso! ma ti pare giusta una cosa del genere? non hai rispetto. Quand'è che riaprono la caccia?


effettivamente è un po' inquietante


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> prego!


spostati che passerino lo curo io.
Ciao Passerino!
ehm...
hai un avatar piuttosto in contrasto col nome però:mrgreen:


----------



## passerino (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma è sconcio! seduto al cesso! ma ti pare giusta una cosa del genere? non hai rispetto. Quand'è che riaprono la caccia?


Sei una capra.... non è seduto al cesso.... è  von stuck si chiama il visionario.... se tu lo avessi visto nn diresti che sta al cesso.... al limite sul bidet


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Ho provato ad inserire una foto... ma nn me lo fa fareeeee...... senti ma te sbriciolata invece? *da dove viene qs nome?* sei nottambula e di giorno ti muovi sui gomiti?


ho avuto un periodaccio:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Sei una capra.... non è seduto al cesso.... è von stuck si chiama il visionario.... se tu lo avessi visto nn diresti che sta al cesso.... al limite sul bidet


gran belle ginocchia


----------



## passerino (9 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> spostati che passerino lo curo io.
> Ciao Passerino!
> ehm...
> hai un avatar piuttosto in contrasto col nome però:mrgreen:


Sbriciolata il quadro è enorme è una cosa meravigliosa roba da sindrome di standhal io l'ho vistro a trento e sono rimasto ad osservarlo per un ora di fila... effettivamente è un po inquietante ma veramente favoloso.... ho pensato di metterlo perchè mi piace un sacco.... e poi è grossissimooooooo


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho avuto un periodaccio:mrgreen:



ciao Sbri a chi lo dici....mi sono ''mangiato''un sacco di gente...che non aveva nessuna colpa...ma da qualche ora sono allegro,e vedo tutto cobalto


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> spostati che passerino lo curo io.
> Ciao Passerino!
> ehm...
> hai un avatar piuttosto in contrasto col nome però:mrgreen:


tranquilla è tutto tuo


----------



## passerino (9 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho avuto un periodaccio:mrgreen:


come tutti... ormai la vita passa da un periodaccio all'altro.... ahahaha no dai scherzo.... adesso arriva anche la primavera... speriamo... sbocciano i fiori si fa tardi la sera... si conosce gente... et voilà


----------



## passerino (9 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> come tutti... ormai la vita passa da un periodaccio all'altro.... ahahaha no dai scherzo.... adesso arriva anche la primavera... speriamo... sbocciano i fiori si fa tardi la sera... si conosce gente... et voilà


beh ciao a tutti me ne vado al pranzetto... a dopo cari e care


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

secondo me è seduto al cesso, quindi puoi dire ciò che vuoi, io lo vedo così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Sbriciolata il quadro è enorme è una cosa meravigliosa roba da sindrome di standhal io l'ho vistro a trento e sono rimasto ad osservarlo per un ora di fila... effettivamente è un po inquietante ma veramente favoloso.... ho pensato di metterlo perchè mi piace un sacco.... e poi è grossissimooooooo


sì ma hai postato un'immagine che è un parziale e poco luminosa, forse da questa si vede meglio:


----------



## gas (9 Maggio 2013)

*sbri*

girati che di schiena non vieni bene :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> girati che di schiena non vieni bene :rotfl:


che c'è?


----------



## gas (9 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 6976che c'è?



capisco.
rimettiti di schiena


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> capisco.
> rimettiti di schiena


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> Dopo qualche giorno di calma... riecco la rabbia!
> Non ce la faccio a non essere incazzato, deluso e sfiduciato.. abbiamo provato a parlare ancora ed ancora ed ancora..
> ...



E infatti non ci si fa a mantenere la calma, anche perché la rabbia, come gli altri sentimenti, non è facilmente controllabile.
Non so che dirti...se non di agire al meglio delle tue possibilità e lasciare anche fare agli eventi.
Te l'abbiamo già detto che il percorso è lungo e tortuoso e che non lo rifarei mai più una seconda volta tanto è estenuante. Diciamo che ti leva la vita perché, di fatto, tu in questo periodo sopravvivi e ti lasci vivere, ma non vivi nel vero senso della parola. 
Anche dopo, a rabbia finita (che poi non finisce proprio mai del tutto) è facile che ti ritroverai a vivere con un sottofondo di malinconia, una sensazione di vuoto interiore, dovuto proprio alla perdita dell'incanto, la perdita cioè dell'idea che avevi di voi come coppia e che non esiste più (l'idea).
Comunque, è in questa prima fase che devi fare la scelta su cosa è "meno peggio", ovvero il male minore, poi si vedrà di recuperare il massimo del possibile da questa brutta storia...un passo alla volta.

Sull'ultima delle sue cazzate ti posso dire che il mio ha detto le stesse identiche parole, concludendo anche con:
"...mi hai rotto le uova nel paniere".
Certo che si sarebbe tenuta tutto dentro, chi fa queste cose ci riesce egregiamente.
Però, non fare passi avventati Alex perché te ne potresti pentire quando ritorna la razionalità che fa vedere le cose da un'altra prospettiva, migliore. 
Coraggio Alex, troppo poco tempo è passato.


----------



## Alex71 (9 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti non ci si fa a mantenere la calma, anche perché la rabbia, come gli altri sentimenti, non è facilmente controllabile.
> Non so che dirti...se non di agire al meglio delle tue possibilità e lasciare anche fare agli eventi.
> Te l'abbiamo già detto che il percorso è lungo e tortuoso e che non lo rifarei mai più una seconda volta tanto è estenuante. Diciamo che ti leva la vita perché, di fatto, tu in questo periodo sopravvivi e ti lasci vivere, ma non vivi nel vero senso della parola.
> Anche dopo, a rabbia finita (che poi non finisce proprio mai del tutto) è facile che ti ritroverai a vivere con un sottofondo di malinconia, una sensazione di vuoto interiore, dovuto proprio alla perdita dell'incanto, la perdita cioè dell'idea che avevi di voi come coppia e che non esiste più (l'idea).
> ...



grazie della risposta... mi fa riflettere..

sul fatto che troppo poco tempo è passato.. per me è palese che sia così, 
per lei invece sembra che sia un discorso ormai vecchio e superato.. non capisco se sia scema o ci fa!

non la riconosco più..
la sento così distante, così lontana .. 
quando parliamo mi sembra che stiamo parlando due lingue differenti: ognuno rinchiuso nelle sue ragioni.. due binari che non si incontrano..
mi sembra diventata un'altra persona.. diversa.. 
è perchè questa cosa ci ha irrimediabilmente cambiati? 
o perchè la disillusione sulla ns coppia.. me la fa vedere con altri occhi?


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Sbriciolata il quadro è enorme è una cosa meravigliosa roba da* sindrome di standhal* io l'ho vistro a trento e sono rimasto ad osservarlo per un ora di fila... effettivamente è un po inquietante ma veramente favoloso.... ho pensato di metterlo perchè mi piace un sacco.... e poi è grossissimooooooo


non è che sei ultimo?


----------



## passerino (9 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che sei ultimo?


O chi è ultimo.... il poliziotto che ha beccato riina?


----------



## Camomilla (9 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.
> ...



Prendi un bel foglio e dividilo a metà....su una metà scriverai i pro (quello che di bello hai avuto da lei) e nell'altra i contro,capirai se vale la pena sbattersi tanto


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Prendi un bel foglio e dividilo a metà....su una metà scriverai i pro (quello che di bello hai avuto da lei) e nell'altra i contro,capirai se vale la pena sbattersi tanto



:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ecco cosa io faccio sempre.
Ed è l'unico motivo per cui sono ancora con mia moglie.

Certo che sai
a volte la mente ci inganna
e cosa facciamo?

Vediamo i contro e li indoriamo al punto tale da scrivergli per sbaglio nella lista dei pro!


----------



## Camomilla (9 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> grazie della risposta... mi fa riflettere..
> 
> sul fatto che troppo poco tempo è passato.. per me è palese che sia così,
> per lei invece sembra che sia un discorso ormai vecchio e superato.. non capisco se sia scema o ci fa!
> ...


E' quello che stò provando io...prima lui era una parte di me...ero così sicura,poi quella mezza confessione....credo che non saprò mai la verità,anch'io mi chiedo spesso se ci è o ci fa...una cosa l'ho capita,per loro è stata "una botta de vita" che ha fatto crescere loro l'autostima,a noi invece l'hanno fatta crollare...per questo siamo diventati fragili...Dobbiamo cominciare a pensare che non sono parte di noi..è triste vero?Chiedilo a me!!!!Dobbiamo pensare di più a noi stessi...solo ritrovando noi stessi *loro *capiranno* che non siamo a loro disposizione !!*


----------



## Camomilla (9 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Ecco cosa io faccio sempre.
> Ed è l'unico motivo per cui sono ancora con mia moglie.
> 
> ...



Ad avercene di uomini che rispettano le mogli come sai fare tu!!I miei ossequi conte!!!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ad avercene di uomini che rispettano le mogli come sai fare tu!!I miei ossequi conte!!!


Ma mia giovane amica
Io rispetto soprattutto me stesso no?
Ho dei bei vantaggi a tenermela buona no?


----------



## Camomilla (9 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia giovane amica
> Io rispetto soprattutto me stesso no?
> Ho dei bei vantaggi a tenermela buona no?


La vita è una sola *GODIAMOCELA APPIENO*,senza far soffrire gli altri!!


----------



## Zod (9 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Prendi un bel foglio e dividilo a metà....su una metà scriverai i pro (quello che di bello hai avuto da lei) e nell'altra i contro,capirai se vale la pena sbattersi tanto


In genere per le cose belle basta un post it, per quelle brutte ti conviene usare un PC e fare ogni tanto il backup su un DVD.

S*B


----------



## Camomilla (9 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> In genere per le cose belle basta un post it, per quelle brutte ti conviene usare un PC e fare ogni tanto il backup su un DVD.
> 
> S*B


:up: che tristezza però!!!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> La vita è una sola *GODIAMOCELA APPIENO*,senza far soffrire gli altri!!


Beh insomma...
E' già tanto riuscire a fare in maniera che gli altri non facciano soffrire noi...

Dicono che siamo noi a permetterglierlo...:smile:


----------



## Camomilla (9 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh insomma...
> E' già tanto riuscire a fare in maniera che gli altri non facciano soffrire noi...
> 
> Dicono che siamo noi a permetterglierlo...:smile:




Glielo permettiamo sì....finchè non ci rompiamo le balle e cambiamo registro...a quel punto rimangono stupiti    e cominciano a raccontare in giro che siamo dei gran stronzi!!!EGGIA'!!! :blabla:


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> grazie della risposta... mi fa riflettere..
> 
> sul fatto che troppo poco tempo è passato.. per me è palese che sia così,
> per lei invece sembra che sia un discorso ormai vecchio e superato.. non capisco se sia scema o ci fa!
> ...



Scusa Alex se forse l'hai già scritto, ma ti chiedo cosa dice lei al riguardo.
Minimizza e questo è normale se la storia è di poco conto. Se si fosse invaghita, o diciamo pure, innamorata, avrebbe un atteggiamento diverso.
Poi, lei te l'avrà confermato...
Però, non capisco l'essere distante da te, se vuole recuperare non è il comportamento giusto. Se sa di aver fatto una cazzata deve dimostrarti di averlo capito e lo si dimostra con le parole e con i fatti.
Forse anche tu ti chiudi in te stesso perché non vuoi vedere i motivi che hanno portato a questo.
Spesso i traditi si rifiutano di fare autocritica perché pensano (e hanno ragione) che le mancanze avute non sono nulla in confronto al tradimento dell'altro.
E' vero, però qui bisogna sforzarsi di mettersi al posto dell'altro per vederci dall'esterno.
Nessuno è santo, neanche noi.
Ognuno ha le sue responsabilità che, magari, per te sono al 30% e per lei sono al 70%.
E proprio perché lei ne ha sicuramente di più va ascoltata con la massima apertura, per capire e valutare, lei deve però permetterti di farlo.
Se è cambiata e quanto sia cambiata lo devi scoprire tu...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2013)

Concordo con il mettersi nei panni dell'altro (se non fanno troppo schifo, però) ma non nel senso che intendi tu. Credo che si debba tener conto che, benché il tradimento ci sia insopportabile, per chi l'ha compiuto è stato avere una relazione con un'altra persona. Questa relazione non può finire dalla sera alla mattina. Si può stabilire (insieme è meglio) una data ultima per prendere una decisione e che, se sarà quella di ricominciare insieme, dovrà coincidere con la chiusura totale e chiara dei rapporti con l'amante.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (10 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con il mettersi nei panni dell'altro (se non fanno troppo schifo, però) ma non nel senso che intendi tu. Credo che si debba tener conto che, benché il tradimento ci sia insopportabile, per chi l'ha compiuto è stato avere una relazione con un'altra persona. Questa relazione non può finire dalla sera alla mattina. Si può stabilire (insieme è meglio) una data ultima per prendere una decisione e che, se sarà quella di ricominciare insieme, dovrà coincidere con la chiusura totale e chiara dei rapporti con l'amante.


:quoto:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con il mettersi nei panni dell'altro (se non fanno troppo schifo, però) ma non nel senso che intendi tu. Credo che si debba tener conto che, benché il tradimento ci sia insopportabile, per chi l'ha compiuto è stato avere una relazione con un'altra persona. Questa relazione non può finire dalla sera alla mattina. Si può stabilire (insieme è meglio) una data ultima per prendere una decisione e che, se sarà quella di ricominciare insieme, dovrà coincidere con la chiusura totale e chiara dei rapporti con l'amante.


Ok relazione
Ma mica posso uscirmene con un...

Cara sapessi...lei mi è apparsa come una dea incarnata
non ho saputo resistere
mai sai cara 
mi sono sentito così amato
così compreso
così capito
così colto
così coltivato
così accettato

ma purtroppo cara
lo so
ho sposato te

ed è con te
che per un sacco di fattori mi tocca stare

Vero ti ho tradito
ma quando mi capita a me una sgnacchera del genere? Eh?

Poi cara
sapessi che servizietti in leto
robe che io credevo esistessero solo nei film porno

Sta qua si che mi ha fatto ululare come un lupetto
e non ti dico come mi caccia la lingua in bocca
come mi slinguazza a dovere...

Cara perdonami
sono stato travolto dagli eventi
da un incontro fatale...

E lei questa donna bellissima
ha scelto proprio me...
che con te mi sentivo tanto e solo
uno povero sfigatone....


----------



## alexalex (14 Maggio 2013)

bhe..se sei a scrivere qui significa che si può continuare un rapporto dopo il tradimento. certo non è facile..se poi non hai l'appoggio della tua compagna diventa impossibile.dopo due mesi ci sei dentro fino al collo, è normale avere il chiodo fisso. dopo il tradimento segue un periodo pieno di emozioni, io ricordo d'avere un vuoto allo stomaco che quasi non mi faceva respirare. tempestala di domande sull'accaduto, fatti raccontare ogni singolo particolare, può sembrare masochista ( forse lo è) ma sapere come è andata per filo e per segno a me ha dato una PACE indescrivibile. di certo non sarà piacevole quando lo farà, ma in mezzo a tutto lo schifo che ti fa ciò che è successo il sapere la VERITA ,fidati , ti farà stare meglio.E per i momenti più atroci, ricordati che nella vita si può sempre sbagliare.
Ti auguri di stare bene.
Saluti.
Alex.


----------



## Diletta (15 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> bhe..se sei a scrivere qui significa che si può continuare un rapporto dopo il tradimento. certo non è facile..se poi non hai l'appoggio della tua compagna diventa impossibile.dopo due mesi ci sei dentro fino al collo, è normale avere il chiodo fisso. dopo il tradimento segue un periodo pieno di emozioni, io ricordo d'avere un vuoto allo stomaco che quasi non mi faceva respirare. tempestala di domande sull'accaduto, fatti raccontare ogni singolo particolare, può sembrare masochista ( forse lo è) ma sapere come è andata per filo e per segno a me ha dato una PACE indescrivibile. di certo non sarà piacevole quando lo farà, ma in mezzo a tutto lo schifo che ti fa ciò che è successo il* sapere la VERITA ,fidati , ti farà stare meglio.*E per i momenti più atroci, ricordati che nella vita si può sempre sbagliare.
> Ti auguri di stare bene.
> Saluti.
> Alex.




Verissimo, solo conoscendo la verità e dissipati tutti i dubbi che si hanno, si può sperare di ricominciare.
Altrimenti è impresa disperata.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Io non ci credo tantissimo alla verità. Si può aspirare alla sincerità. Anche questa difficile.


----------



## Diletta (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ci credo tantissimo alla verità. Si può aspirare alla sincerità. Anche questa difficile.




Ma non capisco la sottigliezza:
se si è sinceri viene fuori la verità...

Ti posso dire che per noi è stato così, se non avesse svuotato il sacco non dormirebbe più qui. E' stato pazzesco, paradossale quasi, a ripensarci...non so come abbia fatto a mantenermi calma (esteriormente) mentre scopriva tutti gli altarini, uno ad uno, confessandomi l'inconfessabile.
Inutile dire che la sua immagine scompariva di pari passo e ancora oggi, di tanto in tanto, mi sorprendo ad essere incredula davanti a certi eventi.   
Ma anche questa è la vita...


----------



## sienne (15 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non capisco la sottigliezza:
> se si è sinceri viene fuori la verità...
> 
> Ti posso dire che per noi è stato così, se non avesse svuotato il sacco non dormirebbe più qui. E' stato pazzesco, paradossale quasi, a ripensarci...non so come abbia fatto a mantenermi calma (esteriormente) mentre scopriva tutti gli altarini, uno ad uno, confessandomi l'inconfessabile.
> ...



Ciao,

non capisco bene, dove tu vuoi arrivare ... 

a cosa ti serve, sapere ulteriori dettagli? ... 

la vita ... alcune cose ci capitano, e dobbiamo reagire ... 
ma arriva per tutti anche il momento, che si può agire ...
e lì, non si può più dire, questa è la vita.
perché è la vita, che abbiamo scelto ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non capisco la sottigliezza:
> se si è sinceri viene fuori la verità...
> 
> Ti posso dire che per noi è stato così, se non avesse svuotato il sacco non dormirebbe più qui. E' stato pazzesco, paradossale quasi, a ripensarci...non so come abbia fatto a mantenermi calma (esteriormente) mentre scopriva tutti gli altarini, uno ad uno, confessandomi l'inconfessabile.
> ...


Intendo che la verità dei fatti è a volte sconosciuta anche a chi li vive perché tutto viene interpretato. Non hai mai sentito il racconto di un fatto vissuto con un'amica raccontato da lei? Avrai notato delle discrepanze che non sono bugie ma interpretazioni. Chi racconta i tradimenti al tradito li modifica mentre li racconta, anche senza volontà di farlo, ma già mentre li viveva li interpretava. Quindi la verità non la saprai mai, sai la sua sincerità.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non capisco la sottigliezza:
> se si è sinceri viene fuori la verità...
> 
> Ti posso dire che per noi è stato così, se non avesse svuotato il sacco non dormirebbe più qui. E' stato pazzesco, paradossale quasi, a ripensarci...non so come abbia fatto a mantenermi calma (esteriormente) mentre scopriva tutti gli altarini, uno ad uno, confessandomi l'inconfessabile.
> ...


Però mia cara DIletta
da quel che ti conosco
se io fossi tuo marito

avrei rincarato la dose
epicizzando le mie gesta trombatorie

Infatti come va sempre a finire con me?
Conte dici la verità o mi stai pigliando per il culo?

E io mia cara sono sincerissimo
E dico la mia verità che è sempre quella
di un maramaldo

La mia prima verità 
e sono sincero è che tu moglie
hai torto e sei dispettosa
e io ho ragione e ti sopporto.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendo che la verità dei fatti è a volte sconosciuta anche a chi li vive perché tutto viene interpretato. Non hai mai sentito il racconto di un fatto vissuto con un'amica raccontato da lei? Avrai notato delle discrepanze che non sono bugie ma interpretazioni. Chi racconta i tradimenti al tradito li modifica mentre li racconta, anche senza volontà di farlo, ma già mentre li viveva li interpretava. Quindi la verità non la saprai mai, sai la sua sincerità.


Beh tutti gli storici moderni sanno ste cose
almeno dopo l'analisi di Prieto tra oggetto materiale e oggetto storico.

Da cui ci si chiede
Ha ragione Tucidide o Senofonte?
Livio o Tacito?

Ecco perchè lo studio dei documenti non è mai esaustivo, mai.
E in un lavoro serio si citano sempre le fonti.


----------



## alexalex (16 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendo che la verità dei fatti è a volte sconosciuta anche a chi li vive perché tutto viene interpretato. Non hai mai sentito il racconto di un fatto vissuto con un'amica raccontato da lei? Avrai notato delle discrepanze che non sono bugie ma interpretazioni. Chi racconta i tradimenti al tradito li modifica mentre li racconta, anche senza volontà di farlo, ma già mentre li viveva li interpretava. Quindi la verità non la saprai mai, sai la sua sincerità.


senza dubbio, ma ciò che racconta il traditore è l'unica cosa a cui possiamo aggrapparci per sapere la verità, io non credo a tutto ciò che mi hanno raccontato, a mia volta lo interpreto cercando di trovare la verità, che probabilmente non saprò mai. delle volte bisogna rassegnarsi la completa verità che cerchiamo noi traditi probabilmente non la sapremo mai..io ad esempio penso che a mia moglie sia piaciuto farlo con un altro uomo, è una domanda che le faccio spesso, ma lei mi continua a dire di no, una di quelle cose che io non saprò mai...scusate la depressione ma è un argomento che mi tocca davvero nel profondo..
Saluti
Alex.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> senza dubbio, ma ciò che racconta il traditore è l'unica cosa a cui possiamo aggrapparci per sapere la verità, io non credo a tutto ciò che mi hanno raccontato, a mia volta lo interpreto cercando di trovare la verità, che probabilmente non saprò mai. delle volte bisogna rassegnarsi la completa verità che cerchiamo noi traditi probabilmente non la sapremo mai..io ad esempio penso che a mia moglie sia piaciuto farlo con un altro uomo, è una domanda che le faccio spesso, ma lei mi continua a dire di no, una di quelle cose che io non saprò mai...scusate la depressione ma è un argomento che mi tocca davvero nel profondo..
> Saluti
> Alex.


Infatti stò vagando nella giungla infinita delle menzogne....io invece vorrei sapere se la cotta per quella gli è passata..pensa te che strazio!!


----------



## alexalex (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Infatti stò vagando nella giungla infinita delle menzogne....io invece vorrei sapere se la cotta per quella gli è passata..pensa te che strazio!!


e lui non sa dirti si o no?


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> e lui non sa dirti si o no?


Dice che non ce l'ha mai avuta ma poi dai discorsi si capisce il contrario...


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non capisco bene, dove tu vuoi arrivare ...
> 
> ...



Ciao,
non mi interessano più i dettagli, ma le sue idee, i concetti che ha.
Voglio conoscerlo sotto un profilo che era a me sconosciuto, poiché lo pensavo simile a me.
Se voglio ancora far parte di lui come coppia ho anche bisogno di approfondire.
Ho scelto l'avventura di scoprire lui per poterlo ancora amare.

Questa è la vita...nel senso che nella vita capitano eventi del tutto inaspettati e sgradevoli e non si può far altro che affrontarli. La strada che si decide di prendere implica il doverli affrontare.


----------



## alexalex (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Dice che non ce l'ha mai avuta ma poi dai discorsi si capisce il contrario...


questo secondo una tua interpretazione? cioè lo credi tu a causa dei suoi racconti?


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendo che la verità dei fatti è a volte sconosciuta anche a chi li vive perché tutto viene interpretato. Non hai mai sentito il racconto di un fatto vissuto con un'amica raccontato da lei? Avrai notato delle discrepanze che non sono bugie ma interpretazioni. Chi racconta i tradimenti al tradito li modifica mentre li racconta, anche senza volontà di farlo, ma già mentre li viveva li interpretava. Quindi la verità non la saprai mai, sai la sua sincerità.



Non sono tanto d'accordo.
Ci sono eventi che o si sono svolti in un modo o non si sono svolti affatto, e non c'è nulla da interpretare...
Se uno si dà alle avventure scoparecce dicendo quante ne ha avute e in che contesto sono avvenute, c'è poco da speculare o da interpretare.
I fatti materiali sono quelli e quella è la "verità" oggettiva.


----------



## alexalex (16 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non sono tanto d'accordo.
> Ci sono eventi che o si sono svolti in un modo o non si sono svolti affatto, e non c'è nulla da interpretare...
> Se uno si dà alle avventure scoparecce dicendo quante ne ha avute e in che contesto sono avvenute, c'è poco da speculare o da interpretare.
> I fatti materiali sono quelli e quella è la "verità" oggettiva.


ma anche sulle avventure si possono fare domande a non finire...anche su una sola occasione, fidati esperienza personale:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> questo secondo una tua interpretazione? cioè lo credi tu a causa dei suoi racconti?


Sì,all'inizio non sapeva che l'avrei presa così male..sapessi cosa non ha raccontato...e con che enfasi!!Poi ha incominciato a rigirare la frittata!!Addirittura è arrivato a dire che si è inventato tutto per farmi ingelosire...non so se mi spiego..


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non sono tanto d'accordo.
> Ci sono eventi che o si sono svolti in un modo o non si sono svolti affatto, e non c'è nulla da interpretare...
> Se uno si dà alle avventure scoparecce dicendo quante ne ha avute e in che contesto sono avvenute, c'è poco da speculare o da interpretare.
> I fatti materiali sono quelli e quella è la "verità" oggettiva.


Sei fortunata ad avere accanto una persona sincera..per questo non sei andata fuori di testa come stò andando io..


----------



## alexalex (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Sì,all'inizio non sapeva che l'avrei presa così male..sapessi cosa non ha raccontato...e con che enfasi!!Poi ha incominciato a rigirare la frittata!!Addirittura è arrivato a dire che si è inventato tutto per farmi ingelosire...non so se mi spiego..


ti spieghi ti spieghi..è un classico  presto secondo me cederà alle tue domande...tel ho già detto..mettilo con le spalle al muro..io quando ho deciso di voler sapere ho messo il nostro rapporto in discussione.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> ti spieghi ti spieghi..è un classico  presto secondo me cederà alle tue domande...tel ho già detto..mettilo con le spalle al muro..io quando ho deciso di voler sapere ho messo il nostro rapporto in discussione.


Speriamo...converrebbe anche a lui togliere la maschera no?Stà soffrendo ..


----------



## alexalex (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Speriamo...converrebbe anche a lui togliere la maschera no?Stà soffrendo ..


me lo auguro per te..per adesso però preoccupati per come stai tu..una punta di egoismo in questo periodo non può farti del male..


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> ma anche sulle avventure si possono fare domande a non finire...anche su una sola occasione, fidati esperienza personale:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Mi fido, anche perché anch'io ho una certa esperienza come "inquisitrice" mio malgrado (mai l'avrei voluto fare...).
Conosco dettagli a non finire che ci potrei scrivere un libro.
E ho sfidato non lui, ma me stessa!


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> me lo auguro per te..per adesso però preoccupati per come stai tu..una punta di egoismo in questo periodo non può farti del male..



Il problema è che penso al tradimento in continuazione..quando la smettero???


----------



## alexalex (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Il problema è che penso al tradimento in continuazione..quando la smettero???


quando te ne farai una ragione..nel momento in cui capirai che tuo marito è piu importante di questo avvenimento..quando capirai questo la situazione si farà meno pesante..e piano piano riuscirai a perdonarlo..ma non avere fretta, non sono ferite che si rimarginano in fretta..anzi non si rimarginano mai del tutto..


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Sì,all'inizio non sapeva che l'avrei presa così male..sapessi cosa non ha raccontato...e con che enfasi!!Poi ha incominciato a rigirare la frittata!!Addirittura è arrivato a dire che si è inventato tutto per farmi ingelosire...non so se mi spiego..





Camomilla ha detto:


> Sei fortunata ad avere accanto una persona sincera..per questo non sei andata fuori di testa come stò andando io..




Idem.
Sono stata io a rassicurarlo che mi poteva dire tutto, anzi, che solo facendolo si poteva salvare il matrimonio.
I dialoghi sono sempre stati pacifici, ma il "bello" veniva dopo, a mente fredda, ripensando a quello che mi aveva fatto alle mie spalle... 

Mi viene da sorridere all'idea del mio lui sincero!
Diciamo piuttosto che, messo alle strette e dopo avergli comunicato che ero stata dall'avvocato, lui ha pensato bene che non ci fosse altro da fare se non confessare.
Ma non farti l'idea che sia stata una cosa veloce...è stato anche per me uno stillicidio durato mesi e mesi: un "peccato", quando due, alla volta....è stato un periodo terrificante, altro che non andare fuori di testa: mi sono fatta quasi due anni di psicologo!!
Io sono stata per anni capo inconsapevole di un harem, in cui sono gravitate donne di ogni tipo e ogni tipo di situazioni: botte e via, storie più lunghe e via dicendo.
Per non parlare delle ultime cazzate...
E tu mi parli di persona sincera!!!!

Di qui in avanti potrò valutarlo (spero) come tale e me lo deve dimostrare di qui all'eternità.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Idem.
> Sono stata io a rassicurarlo che mi poteva dire tutto, anzi, che solo facendolo si poteva salvare il matrimonio.
> I dialoghi sono sempre stati pacifici, ma il "bello" veniva dopo, a mente fredda, ripensando a quello che mi aveva fatto alle mie spalle...
> 
> ...


Ahi!!!Qualcosa mi dice che il "bello" deve ancora venire..spero che tu non debba più subire deusioni,che lui abbia capito


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> quando te ne farai una ragione..nel momento in cui capirai che tuo marito è piu importante di questo avvenimento..quando capirai questo la situazione si farà meno pesante..e piano piano riuscirai a perdonarlo..ma non avere fretta, non sono ferite che si rimarginano in fretta..anzi non si rimarginano mai del tutto..


ok...


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ahi!!!Qualcosa mi dice che il "bello" deve ancora venire..spero che tu non debba più subire deusioni,che lui abbia capito



Ma guarda, ti posso dire che, con tutto il bene che gli voglio (e gliene voglio tanto) se mi darà un'altra delusione sarà finita per sempre.
Sapere che dipende tutto da lui mi rassicura perché ho ancora fiducia nella sua capacità razionale e le cose, se vuoi che non accadano, non le fai accadere...


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma guarda, ti posso dire che, con tutto il bene che gli voglio (e gliene voglio tanto) se mi darà un'altra delusione sarà finita per sempre.
> Sapere che dipende tutto da lui mi rassicura perché ho ancora fiducia nella sua capacità razionale e le cose, se vuoi che non accadano, non le fai accadere...


Come hai fatto a ricostruire la fiducia?Dev'essere stato convincente..


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Come hai fatto a ricostruire la fiducia?Dev'essere stato convincente..


Ha convinto pure noi, figurati:mrgreen:
(scherzo Diletta, eh? Sai come la penso... ma sai anche che sono felice se tu sei serena)


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Idem.
> Sono stata io a rassicurarlo che mi poteva dire tutto, anzi, che solo facendolo si poteva salvare il matrimonio.
> I dialoghi sono sempre stati pacifici, ma il "bello" veniva dopo, a mente fredda, ripensando a quello che mi aveva fatto alle mie spalle...
> 
> ...


Però sai una cosa
Una volta mia moglie voleva che confessassi la mia vita accanto a lei...
E io le donai il libro di Silvio Pellico, al che s'incazzò
allora le regalai l'anonimo vittoriano...
E si chetò!

Ricorda sempre che noi mariti pur di far contenta una moglie ammettiamo anche l'inverosimile...pur di farle stare buone...credimi so che cosa dico...

E tu moglie che mi leggi...come vedi oggi non sei riuscita ad incastrarmi...


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Come hai fatto a ricostruire la fiducia?Dev'essere stato convincente..



Cercherò di spiegarmi, ma è complesso.
Ora, paradossalmente, e da un lato, ho maggiore fiducia in lui perché conoscendolo di più e sapendo quali sono le sue vulnerabilità e i suoi punti di forza so anche che difficilmente si farà "incastrare" o incantare da una tipa. 
Tuttal'più, male male che mi vada, se la scopa una volta e ciao ciao!

Inoltre, ho anche più fiducia in me stessa nel senso di adoperarmi per rinnovare il nostro rapporto o, quanto meno, renderlo piacevole e sereno, avendo capito dov'è che bisogna impegnarsi per questo. 
Va da sé che ogni tanto riemerga qualche brutto pensiero o un moto di rabbia, ma questo fa parte del gioco...
L'importante è aver fatto una scelta e seguirla al meglio delle nostre possibilità. 
...e il resto lo scopriremo solo vivendo...


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però sai una cosa
> Una volta mia moglie voleva che confessassi la mia vita accanto a lei...
> E io le donai il libro di Silvio Pellico, al che s'incazzò
> allora le regalai l'anonimo vittoriano...
> ...



Sai perché sono sicura che sia sincero?
Perché, avendo saputo come la pensavo a proposito della scappatella mordi e fuggi sarebbe stato più facile per lui confessarmene una serie senza addentrarsi anche nella palude delle storie, che dire dolorose per me è un eufemismo.   
Saremmo stati entrambi un pochino più contenti...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cercherò di spiegarmi, ma è complesso.
> Ora, paradossalmente, e da un lato, ho maggiore fiducia in lui perché conoscendolo di più e sapendo quali sono le sue vulnerabilità e i suoi punti di forza so anche che difficilmente *si farà "incastrare" o incantare da una tipa*.
> Tuttal'più, male male che mi vada, se la scopa una volta e ciao ciao!
> 
> ...




Scrivi cose anche considivisibile peccato che poi arriva sempre il neretto e lì:

:sbatti:


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cercherò di spiegarmi, ma è complesso.
> Ora, paradossalmente, e da un lato, ho maggiore fiducia in lui perché conoscendolo di più e sapendo quali sono le sue vulnerabilità e i suoi punti di forza so anche che difficilmente si *farà "incastrare" o incantare da una tipa.
> Tuttal'più, male male che mi vada, se la scopa una volta e ciao ciao!
> 
> ...



:blu:


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

se le donne, avessero veramente questo potere che tu sostieni ... 

il mondo girerebbe diversamente ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> se le donne, avessero veramente questo potere che tu sostieni ...
> 
> ...


Mia cara
quel potere è appannaggio SOLO di certe donne
le quali lo usano
sovente
a discapito di altre donne....


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara
> quel potere è appannaggio SOLO di certe donne
> le quali lo usano
> sovente
> a discapito di altre donne....


Ciao,

mah ... se lo dici tu ... 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> se le donne, avessero veramente questo potere che tu sostieni ...
> 
> ...




E certo che ce l'hanno questo potere, così come ce l'hanno gli uomini.
Siamo attirati l'uno verso l'altra, siamo programmati per questo.
Infatti, ci guardiamo a vicenda, ci incuriosiamo e via dicendo.
Ma ho detto delle cose talmente banali...


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scrivi cose anche considivisibile peccato che poi arriva sempre il neretto e lì:
> 
> :sbatti:




Ma è così Farfalla.
Se si ha una vulnerabilità in qualcosa, bisogna starci alla larga da quel qualcosa e bisogna usare la ragione.
Ma esserne consapevoli è già un passo avanti, no?


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E certo che ce l'hanno questo potere, così come ce l'hanno gli uomini.
> Siamo attirati l'uno verso l'altra, siamo programmati per questo.
> Infatti, ci guardiamo a vicenda, ci incuriosiamo e via dicendo.
> Ma ho detto delle cose talmente banali...


Ciao,

un conto è metterla alla parità ... due cercano, due s'incontrano ... 

un altro ... credere, che ci sia quella seduzione, 
che costringe l'altro, che piega l'altro ... gli toglie il poter del volere ...
perché ... incastrato ...

sienne


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> un conto è metterla alla parità ... due cercano, due s'incontrano ...
> 
> ...



Nessuna costrizione nel senso che hai dato tu, ma piuttosto un essere attratto ed esserne incuriosito tanto da spingersi dove non si dovrebbe (perché non ha nessun senso farlo).
Ecco quello che intendevo io per "incastrare" o "incantare".
Probabilmente ho usato il primo termine in maniera impropria.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è così Farfalla.
> Se si ha una vulnerabilità in qualcosa, bisogna starci alla larga da quel qualcosa e bisogna usare la ragione.
> Ma esserne consapevoli è già un passo avanti, no?


Quindi deve stare lontano da tutte le donne. Perchè il debole è di tuo marito mentre tu ti ostini a dare la colpa alle donne


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è così Farfalla.
> Se si ha una vulnerabilità in qualcosa, bisogna starci alla larga da quel qualcosa e bisogna usare la ragione.
> Ma esserne consapevoli è già un passo avanti, no?


Quoto
Infatti senti l'85% delle donne io le detesto.
La percentuale è aumentata del 5 in questi ultmi mesi!
Guarda mi danno così fastidio che le schiaccerei come degli insetti fastidiosi.


Il guaio resta il 15% per cui io so che sono sempre disposto a far follie...
Credimi se mi chiedessero la luna, direi loro, no non ve la do, perchè la luna è mia....

Ma concederei loro metà del mio regno...come Erode con Erodiade no?

Che capita a quel re sborone?
Danza per me
e lui perde la testa...

Ovvio se a danzare era una rumena lothariana con cento kili per gamba...altro che metà del regno...
l'avrebbe fatta incarcerare e avrebbe detto guardie toglietemi questo strazio dalla mia vista!!!!!

Ora possiamo dire che certe cose assomiglino a certe strade pericolose no?

Esempio se io sono a Ferrara e vengo in toscana so che passando per A 13 al posto che statale 64...porrettana è meno pericoloso no? E ppure la distanza da colmare è quella...

Insomma Diletta
se alla sera sto a casa mia
non c'è nessuna che viene a bussare alla mia porta no?

Ma se tutti i venerdì vado in certi locali....
Credimi vieni a vedere con i tuoi occhi e scoprirai che anche Lothar ha ragione

pullulano di signore "affamate"
e credimi se dici loro....ah ma siete troie...ti rispondono con una grassa risata e ti dicono....e allora pupo?
Tira fuori il tuo ciccio che vediamo qui noi quello che sai fare....

Se vieni a trovarmi ti porto in certi posti...

E quando sarai là mi dirai....
Ehi conte ma ti immagini se le mogli sapessero come girano le cose qui...povere loro!!!


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi deve stare lontano da tutte le donne. Perchè il debole è di tuo marito mentre tu ti ostini a dare la colpa alle donne


È la regola per gli ex alcolisti o gli ex tossicodipendenti no?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> È la regola per gli ex alcolisti o gli ex tossicodipendenti no?


Si mia cara
chi soffre di vagina pectoris
deve stare lontano dalla gnocca
perchè appena vede na scollatura
parte uno sciopon dentro!!!!

Ma tornando a noi
sai che ho scoperto che quelle che hanno un amante da anni
sono fedelissime?

Ai loro due amori e che questi amori rappresentano come le due facce di un unico mondo affettivo.

Invece la troia lothariana, di cui conosco anch'io validi esemplari è na donna che appunto è curiosissima di sapere e gustare come sono più uomini...e ciascuno arreca a loro il piacere che compete no?

Ma mica s'incazzano se fai loro notare che sono dei troioni....ci ridono su...
Mah...

Comunque benvenuta e sempregoduta!!!! Mi raccomando...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si mia cara
> *chi soffre di vagina pectoris
> deve stare lontano dalla gnocca
> perchè appena vede na scollatura
> ...


E quindi il problema è dell'uomo non delle donne
Perchè Diletta non sta dicendo questo


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si mia cara
> chi soffre di vagina pectoris
> deve stare lontano dalla gnocca
> perchè appena vede na scollatura
> ...


Buonasera Conte 
Un bacio e grazie per il benvenuto


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nessuna costrizione nel senso che hai dato tu, ma piuttosto *un essere attratto ed esserne incuriosito tanto da spingersi dove non si dovrebbe* (perché non ha nessun senso farlo).
> Ecco quello che intendevo io per "incastrare" o "incantare".
> Probabilmente ho usato il primo termine in maniera impropria.


Ciao Diletta,

OK ... ora, stai affermando, che è tuo marito che si spinge oltre ...
È tuo marito, che non si sà fermare ... che non riconosce il limite. 

C'è allora qualcosa che lo domina ... qualcosa, che non controlla. 

Di cosa stiamo parlando? Di una patologia? 

Perché ... nulla può prenderti la volontà in tal modo ... 
in uno stato "normale" (intendo di salute) ... 

sienne


----------



## tesla (16 Maggio 2013)

ma perchè quella che se la gode è una troia invece che una goduta?
è sempre l'annoso problema: l'uomo è un gattone cacciatore e la donna che fa la stessa cosa una troia.
se non la fa invece è una mai goduta :rotfl:
e poi date degli invorniti agli altri.
su conte modernizzati, dare della troia a una a cui piace trombare è veramente antico. 
meglio spacca-banane come dice daniele


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma perchè quella che se la gode è una troia invece che una goduta?
> è sempre l'annoso problema: l'uomo è un gattone cacciatore e la donna che fa la stessa cosa una troia.
> se non la fa invece è una mai goduta :rotfl:
> e poi date degli invorniti agli altri.
> ...


Ciao,

sei unica ... :up::up::up:


sienne


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma perchè quella che se la gode è una troia invece che una goduta?
> è sempre l'annoso problema: l'uomo è un gattone cacciatore e la donna che fa la stessa cosa una troia.
> se non la fa invece è una mai goduta :rotfl:
> e poi date degli invorniti agli altri.
> ...



Ohhh,e diciamolo :up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma perchè quella che se la gode è una troia invece che una goduta?
> è sempre l'annoso problema: l'uomo è un gattone cacciatore e la donna che fa la stessa cosa una troia.
> se non la fa invece è una mai goduta :rotfl:
> e poi date degli invorniti agli altri.
> ...


Ma io sono antichissimo
orsù bacia il mio dito 
che per l'antichità perse l'unghia

Allora nella mia accezione del termine
dirti ah che troia che te si...
è dirti uauuuuuuuuuu...ma quanto ti piace fare sesso eh?

E' un complimento riservato a pochissime elette
Poi dicono che in quei momenti 
scaravento di quelle litanie che al confronto 
farebbero sembrare le sparate lothariane
quelle di un timido chierichetto...

Dai conte...dai conte
dime putana che me piase...
daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....
Ufa conte ciava e tasi
moleghe con le to regieeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Poi frigida suona male...
Invece maigoduta suona benissimo no?

Insomma voi sparatevi del buon raoul casadei
e capirete il mondo lothariano...no?

Per esempio vi ricordate Aristocat?
Una donna deliziosa
il suo aplombe british

ovvio che io riuscivo sempre farla arrossire come pochi

Ma rideva come una pazza alle sparate lothariane...

E poi lui viene da me costernato
Ma come sono conciate quelle là?

Invece di ridere friggono e s'incazzano...

Mah....

Insomma Lothar esce dalla commedia all'italiana e loro no....vogliono la tragedia greca...
Uno non ci sta più dentro no?


----------



## tesla (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io sono antichissimo
> orsù bacia il mio dito
> che per l'antichità perse l'unghia
> 
> ...


peccato non esserci eh 
che bella immagine quella del "dito"  e superba l'idea che "troia" sia un vezzeggiativo invidiabile.
alla favorita presumo che venga spalmato sul volto un cartoccio di letame, per indicarne la supremazia sulle altre.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> peccato non esserci eh
> che bella immagine quella del "dito"  e superba l'idea che "troia" sia un vezzeggiativo invidiabile.
> alla favorita presumo che venga spalmato sul volto un cartoccio di letame, per indicarne la supremazia sulle altre.


Sono cose intime...
Ma io se voglio offendere una donna
le dico suora, frigida, isterica, nevrotica, pazza....figasecca,
arpia malefica, vipera dulcinea, dorotea...
Ma mai troia o putana...

Non viene bene con la voce...incazzata viene bene con il ruggito nel petto...

Ma se io ti dico bacia il dito tu devi rispondere oh conte bacia questa bocca che per lantichità perse tutti i denti...

Tesla ma lo sai che dirigo un tiaso?
E vedessi che sgnacchere vieni a vedere?


----------



## tesla (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono cose intime...
> Ma io se voglio offendere una donna
> le dico suora, frigida, isterica, nevrotica, pazza....figasecca,
> arpia malefica, vipera dulcinea, dorotea...
> ...



prima cerco su wikipedia cos'è un tiaso poi ti faccio sapere


bene, mi sono informata e pare una cosa interessante


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> prima cerco su wikipedia cos'è un tiaso poi ti faccio sapere
> 
> 
> bene, mi sono informata e pare una cosa interessante


Ma come...ma qua mancano le basi...
Insomma Saffo aveva un Tiaso e lì si allevavano le migliori cortigiane dell'epoca...
E sto tiaso era...fondato a Lesbo no?


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi deve stare lontano da tutte le donne. Perchè il debole è di tuo marito mentre tu ti ostini a dare la colpa alle donne



No, deve star lontano da quelle donne che, con i loro atteggiamenti, vogliono farsi notare da lui o che comunque appaiono incuriosite.
In questo sta la loro "colpa" usando il termine che hai scritto tu.


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> OK ... ora, stai affermando, che è tuo marito che si spinge oltre ...
> È tuo marito, che non si sà fermare ... che non riconosce il limite.
> ...



Cara Sienne, qui stai esagerando...addirittura parli di patologia per indicare un'attitudine che hanno tantissimi uomini...
Allora li mandiamo tutti dallo psichiatra!! 
Scherzi a parte, ti dirò che mentre se ne sta tanto a parlare, è altamente probabile che il mio sia diventato, da sposato, uno fra gli uomini più fedeli del mondo, a parte uno scivolone, e sto parlando sul serio.
Proprio perché si conosce sa come controllarsi dalle tentazioni e stare alla larga da certe situazioni.
Proprio perché, in gioventù, non si è fermato davanti alle occasioni che gli capitavano, e questo per volontà sua, non perché non ci riusciva, ma perché non voleva riuscirci.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, deve star lontano da quelle donne che, con i loro atteggiamenti, vogliono farsi notare da lui o che comunque appaiono incuriosite.
> In questo sta la loro "colpa" usando il termine che hai scritto tu.


si, ma il problema non sono le donne...ma lui che non riesce a tenersi allacciati i pantaloni.


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma il problema non sono le donne...ma lui che non riesce a tenersi allacciati i pantaloni.



Cara Simy, dici così perché tu sei seria come lo sono io.
In poche parole essere serie significa, per me, stare al posto nostro.
Non si lanciano segnali di disponibilità verso chi è sposato o comunque impegnato. 
Non si lanciano sguardi di interesse verso di un uomo che è di qualcun'altra.
Lo sai che parte tutto da noi donne.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Simy, dici così perché tu sei seria come lo sono io.
> In poche parole essere serie significa, per me, stare al posto nostro.
> Non si lanciano segnali di disponibilità verso chi è sposato o comunque impegnato.
> Non si lanciano sguardi di interesse verso di un uomo che è di qualcun'altra.
> *Lo sai che parte tutto da noi donne*.


mica sempre lo sai?
sai quanti uomini sposati lanciano segnali a me???

cioè detta cosi sembra che gli uomini sia sempre incapaci di intendere e di volere e che bastano due battiti di ciglia per farli capitolare. io non sono d'accordo


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mica sempre lo sai?
> sai quanti uomini sposati lanciano segnali a me???
> 
> cioè detta cosi sembra che gli uomini sia sempre incapaci di intendere e di volere e che bastano due battiti di ciglia per farli capitolare. io non sono d'accordo




Non per farli capitolare, ma per "provarci" se ne hanno l'intenzione.
E' quella un'occasione, o meglio dire, una potenziale occasione.
Ci deve essere un qualcosa che fa capire loro la disponibilità dell'altra, poi possono sempre aver frainteso, o l'altra può anche voler giocare con la propria seduzione. Anche le donno giocano.
Sono d'accordo con te che ci siano anche tanti uomini che ci provino a prescindere, basta che occhino una attraente.
Ce n'è di tutti i generi...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> senza dubbio, ma ciò che racconta il traditore è l'unica cosa a cui possiamo aggrapparci per sapere la verità, io non credo a tutto ciò che mi hanno raccontato, a mia volta lo interpreto cercando di trovare la verità, che probabilmente non saprò mai. delle volte bisogna rassegnarsi la completa verità che cerchiamo noi traditi probabilmente non la sapremo mai..io ad esempio penso che a mia moglie sia piaciuto farlo con un altro uomo, è una domanda che le faccio spesso, ma lei mi continua a dire di no, una di quelle cose che io non saprò mai...scusate la depressione ma è un argomento che mi tocca davvero nel profondo..
> Saluti
> Alex.


Sono ripetitiva: la verità non ti serve. Ti serve sapere sinceramente cosa pensa ORA.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, deve star lontano da quelle donne che, con i loro atteggiamenti, vogliono farsi notare da lui o che comunque appaiono incuriosite.
> In questo sta la loro "colpa" usando il termine che hai scritto tu.



Secondo me quello che non ti è chiaro è che anche se non si fanno notare le nota lui. E' qui il tuo errore, secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Simy, dici così perché tu sei seria come lo sono io.
> In poche parole essere serie significa, per me, stare al posto nostro.
> Non si lanciano segnali di disponibilità verso chi è sposato o comunque impegnato.
> Non si lanciano sguardi di interesse verso di un uomo che è di qualcun'altra.
> *Lo sai che parte tutto da noi donne*.


Se un uomo vuole essere fedele non esistono segnali.

E sul grassetto

:sbatti:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cercherò di spiegarmi, ma è complesso.
> Ora, paradossalmente, e da un lato, ho maggiore fiducia in lui perché conoscendolo di più e sapendo quali sono le sue vulnerabilità e i suoi punti di forza so anche che difficilmente si farà "incastrare" o incantare da una tipa.
> Tuttal'più, male male che mi vada, se la scopa una volta e ciao ciao!
> 
> ...


E dov'è?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non per farli capitolare, ma per "provarci" se ne hanno l'intenzione.
> E' quella un'occasione, o meglio dire, una potenziale occasione.
> Ci deve essere un qualcosa che fa capire loro la disponibilità dell'altra, poi possono sempre aver frainteso, o l'altra può anche voler giocare con la propria seduzione. Anche le donno giocano.
> Sono d'accordo con te che ci siano anche tanti uomini che ci provino a prescindere, basta che occhino una attraente.
> Ce n'è di tutti i generi...



Ancoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Io posso fare capire tutta la disponibilità del mondo ma se lui NON VUOLE TRADIRTI non lo fa


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non per farli capitolare, *ma per "provarci" se ne hanno l'intenzione*.
> E' quella un'occasione, o meglio dire, una potenziale occasione.
> Ci deve essere un qualcosa che fa capire loro la disponibilità dell'altra, poi possono sempre aver frainteso, o l'altra può anche voler giocare con la propria seduzione. Anche le donno giocano.
> Sono d'accordo con te che ci siano anche tanti uomini che ci provino a prescindere, basta che occhino una attraente.
> Ce n'è di tutti i generi...



e l'uomo, se ti rispetta, dice di no


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e l'uomo, se ti rispetta, dice di no


Ognuno trova una sua interpretazione della realtà se vuole continuare a stare in un rapporto nonostante tutto. Quella di Diletta è la sua. Altri ne hanno altre. Io ho discusso con lei inizialmente con questa espressione  poi ho capito che la cosa più importante per lei è stare con lui. Vorrei capire perché. Ma non posso contestare la visione che le è necessaria per starci. Altri hanno una visione opposta per poter stare in un rapporto o per averne molteplici (vi viene in mente qualche nick? ). Per me il mistero è l'ostinazione a voler stare con qualcuno a cui non basti o non ti basta; la visione della vita che lo rende accettabile ne è una conseguenza.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno trova una sua interpretazione della realtà se vuole continuare a stare in un rapporto nonostante tutto. Quella di Diletta è la sua. Altri ne hanno altre. Io ho discusso con lei inizialmente con questa espressione  poi ho capito che la cosa più importante per lei è stare con lui. Vorrei capire perché. Ma non posso contestare la visione che le è necessaria per starci. Altri hanno una visione opposta per poter stare in un rapporto o per averne molteplici (vi viene in mente qualche nick? ). Per me il mistero è l'ostinazione a voler stare con qualcuno a cui non basti o non ti basta; la visione della vita che lo rende accettabile ne è una conseguenza.


il punto è dire che se l'uomo tradisce la "responsabilità" è della donna...e io in questa cosa non ci sto dentro


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il punto è dire che se l'uomo tradisce la "responsabilità" è della donna...e io in questa cosa non ci sto dentro


Io leggo cose molto peggiori e definite perle di saggezza. Diletta vuole stare con suo marito. Tu hai capito perché?


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io leggo cose molto peggiori e definite perle di saggezza. Diletta vuole stare con suo marito. Tu hai capito perché?


no, e sinceramente io sono felice per lei se ha trovato il suo equilibrio.

è il catalogare uomini e donne che non mi piace...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ognuno trova una sua interpretazione della realtà* se vuole continuare a stare in un rapporto nonostante tutto. Quella di Diletta è la sua. Altri ne hanno altre. Io ho discusso con lei inizialmente con questa espressione  poi ho capito che la cosa più importante per lei è stare con lui. Vorrei capire perché. Ma non posso contestare la visione che le è necessaria per starci. Altri hanno una visione opposta per poter stare in un rapporto o per averne molteplici (vi viene in mente qualche nick? ). Per me il mistero è l'ostinazione a voler stare con qualcuno a cui non basti o non ti basta; la visione della vita che lo rende accettabile ne è una conseguenza.


Questo è ovvio a tutti.
Spero anche a lei



Simy ha detto:


> no, e sinceramente io sono felice per lei se ha trovato il suo equilibrio.
> 
> è il catalogare uomini e donne che non mi piace...


Ne siamo felici tutti, ammesso che lo faccia con la consapevolezza di aver chiara la realtà. Poi che se la mascheri va bene se serve


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, e sinceramente io sono felice per lei se ha trovato il suo equilibrio.
> 
> è il catalogare uomini e donne che non mi piace...


Non è l'unica e c'è chi dice di peggio, a mio parere. Il suo equilibrio lo vedo precario e mi dispiace. Non vedo però cos' offensiva la sua visione per le donne, lo è molto di più per gli uomini che considera troppo vulnerabili sessualmente, come non lo sono neppure dei diciottenni. E' vero che non si può giocare a sedurre senza sapere quel che si fa, almeno dai 14 anni in poi.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è l'unica e c'è chi dice di peggio, a mio parere. Il suo equilibrio lo vedo precario e mi dispiace. Non vedo però cos' offensiva la sua visione per le donne,* lo è molto di più per gli uomini che considera troppo vulnerabili sessualmente*, come non lo sono neppure dei diciottenni. E' vero che non si può giocare a sedurre senza sapere quel che si fa, almeno dai 14 anni in poi.



concordo! è quello che dico
poi che una donna ci provi va bene... ma le cose si fanno in due


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, e sinceramente io sono felice per lei se ha trovato il suo equilibrio.
> 
> è il catalogare uomini e donne che non mi piace...


Non c'è più una netta differenza tra uomini e donne nel "provarci"..diciamo che se un uomo ci prova,la donna ci pensera' due volte,se a provarci è una donna l'uomo spesso cade perchè "ogni lasciata è persa"


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non c'è più una netta differenza tra uomini e donne nel "provarci"..diciamo che se un uomo ci prova,la donna ci pensera' due volte,*se a provarci è una donna l'uomo spesso cade perchè "ogni lasciata è persa" *


*



*su quest'ultimo passaggio non sono d'accordo


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non c'è più una netta differenza tra uomini e donne nel "provarci"..diciamo che se un uomo ci prova,la donna ci pensera' due volte,*se a provarci è una donna l'uomo spesso cade perchè "ogni lasciata è persa*"


ma davvero siete convinte di questa cosa?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma davvero siete convinte di questa cosa?


Certo altrimenti come farebbero a giustificare il compagno/marito


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> [/B]su quest'ultimo passaggio non sono d'accordo



Ho scritto "spesso",ma non li ascoltate i discorsi dell'uomo medio?


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

gas, simy, farfalla
siamo sempre d'accordo eh
facciamo così, risponde uno/a per tutti dai


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> gas, simy, farfalla
> siamo sempre d'accordo eh
> facciamo così, risponde uno/a per tutti dai



Ok inizia tu...io vado a pranzo


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ho scritto "spesso",ma non li ascoltate i discorsi dell'uomo medio?


preferisco ascoltare i discorsi dell'uomo medio, piuttosto di altri discorsi fatti da donne :smile:


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok inizia tu...io vado a pranzo


buon appetito :bacio:


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> preferisco ascoltare i discorsi dell'uomo medio, piuttosto di altri discorsi fatti da donne :smile:



gentilissimo


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> gentilissimo


lo dovresti sapere che i piemunteis sono gentili :smile:


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> gas, simy, farfalla
> siamo sempre d'accordo eh
> facciamo così, risponde uno/a per tutti dai


bravo pensaci tu allora.


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bravo pensaci tu allora.


pensavo di poter delegare :smile:


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> pensavo di poter delegare :smile:


:mrgreen: no


----------



## tesla (17 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come...ma qua mancano le basi...
> Insomma Saffo aveva un Tiaso e lì si allevavano le migliori cortigiane dell'epoca...
> E sto tiaso era...fondato a Lesbo no?


ho capito che mi adori conte ma non sono mica onnisciente 
a te l'onore di fondare il tiaso, poi al resto penso io


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ho capito che mi adori conte ma non sono mica onnisciente
> a te l'onore di fondare il tiaso, poi al resto penso io


Ma infatti una di loro ti sedurrà e tu non potrai sfuggirmi...
se non è oggi è domani....:up::up::up::up:


----------



## tesla (17 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti una di loro ti sedurrà e tu non potrai sfuggirmi...
> se non è oggi è domani....:up::up::up::up:


non credo, a meno che non ci sia un multiuniverso parallelo dove c'è un'altra me stessa che ha un problema col sangiovese 
io non bevo affatto


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me quello che non ti è chiaro è che anche se non si fanno notare le nota lui. E' qui il tuo errore, secondo me





farfalla ha detto:


> Se un uomo vuole essere fedele non esistono segnali.
> 
> E sul grassetto
> 
> :sbatti:





farfalla ha detto:


> Ancoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Io posso fare capire tutta la disponibilità del mondo ma se lui NON VUOLE TRADIRTI non lo fa




Sul primo post:
mi è chiaro invece: chi non noterebbe una bella donna? La nota un uomo e la noto anch'io. E la nota lui, ovvio.
E ti chiedo: e allora?

Sugli altri post non posso che essere d'accordo con te, ma ripeto, e qui ci arrivo anch'io pur non avendo esperienza in campo, chi è incline e sensibile al fascino femminile, fa bene a tenersi lontano da certe situazioni, ma se queste vengono create o amplificate dalle donne può diventare tutto più difficile.
Lui, comunque, NON vuole tradirmi,
Ora come ora stiamo bene come stiamo, entrambi.


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E dov'è?




Non mi sono fatta due anni di psicologia prevalentemente mirata sulla coppia e le sue dinamiche per nulla...
Qualcosa avrò pure imparato...
Il mio rapporto era manchevole, niente di così eclatante, ma la quotidianità e il darsi per scontati ci aveva allontanati, senza neanche rendersene pienamente conto. Eravamo in stasi.
Terreno fertile per certe cose...


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se un uomo vuole essere fedele non esistono segnali.
> 
> E sul grassetto
> 
> :sbatti:


mah. non so, credo che anche un uomo molto innamorato possa cedere alla tentazione con grande probabilità se corteggiato insistentemente da una bella donna.
dipende ma non sarei così granitica su questa certezza


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io leggo cose molto peggiori e definite perle di saggezza. Diletta vuole stare con suo marito. Tu hai capito perché?





Simy ha detto:


> no, e sinceramente io sono felice per lei se ha trovato il suo equilibrio.
> 
> è il catalogare uomini e donne che non mi piace...




Scusate, ma mi sembra di sognare...
Come perché?
Avete mai sentito parlare di amore, quello vero, quello che fa stare insieme "nella buona e nella cattiva sorte" perché sarebbe fin troppo facile amarsi quando le acque sono calme e tranquille, ma non sempre va così nella vita.
Quello che fa dire: ok, ti dò un'altra possibilità, ma fai in modo che non mi debba mai pentire di questo.
Quello che fa confessare l'inconfessabile temendo che dopo averlo fatto sarà finita ma è questo che vuole l'altra e allora si fa.


----------



## sienne (17 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusate, ma mi sembra di sognare...
> Come perché?
> Avete mai sentito parlare di amore, quello vero, quello che fa stare insieme "nella buona e nella cattiva sorte" perché sarebbe fin troppo facile amarsi quando le acque sono calme e tranquille, ma non sempre va così nella vita.
> Quello che fa dire: ok, ti dò un'altra possibilità, ma fai in modo che non mi debba mai pentire di questo.
> Quello che fa confessare l'inconfessabile temendo che dopo averlo fatto sarà finita ma è questo che vuole l'altra e allora si fa.



Ciao Diletta,

tutto giusto quello che dici ...

ho solo difficoltà con la frase ... "nella buona e nella cattiva sorte"
Sorte? ... Non è capitato ... Non è un fatto del destino ...

Lui si è defilato e ha guardato a sè ... in un periodo di "cattiva sorte" ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul primo post:
> mi è chiaro invece: chi non noterebbe una bella donna? La nota un uomo e la noto anch'io. E la nota lui, ovvio.
> E ti chiedo: e allora?
> 
> ...



E allora nulla
Allora il problema resta che sembra che tuo marito se vede una donna disponibile non sa trattenersi e allora passi la vita a tenerlo lontano dalle tentazioni? Che ci guadagni?
Io preferirei invece che si lanciasse nelle tentazioni per poi avere la forza (non sforzandosi che è diverso) di dire no perchè sono io quella che vuole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> tutto giusto quello che dici ...
> 
> ...


Ciao cara. "Nella buona e nella cattiva sorte" è una frase del rito matrimoniale: gli sposi si promettono vicinanza sia quando le cose vanno bene, sia quando vanno male.
La frase successiva è :"in salute e in malattia"


----------



## sienne (17 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao cara. "Nella buona e nella cattiva sorte" è una frase del rito matrimoniale: gli sposi si promettono vicinanza sia quando le cose vanno bene, sia quando vanno male.
> La frase successiva è :"in salute e in malattia"



Ciao 

Ahh ... si, in italiano, non la conoscevo ...

ma se rifletto bene ... se per lui le cose andavano male 
(visto che anche Diletta, esprime che cerano delle mancanze)
perché non si è avvicinato a lei? ... 

Lui si è allontanato invece ... ha distolto lo sguardo da lei ... 
sempre secondo questa frase ... 

sienne


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non mi sono fatta due anni di psicologia prevalentemente mirata sulla coppia e le sue dinamiche per nulla...
> Qualcosa avrò pure imparato...
> Il mio rapporto era manchevole, niente di così eclatante, ma la quotidianità e il darsi per scontati ci aveva allontanati, senza neanche rendersene pienamente conto. Eravamo in stasi.
> Terreno fertile per certe cose...


Già...io questo l'ho imparato avendo un matrimonio fallito alle spalle che mi ha fatto riflettere tantissimo...il problema era farlo capire a lui  che la vita di coppia è fatta di alti e bassi,che dipende da noi continuare a mantenere vivo il rapporto e che le farfalle allo stomaco dei primi tempi difficilmente torneranno..ha sbattuto il muso e spero che abbia imparato qualcosa..


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma davvero siete convinte di questa cosa?


Se è tipo da "ogni lasciata è persa" sì. Ce ne sono. Ma anche no. Pure di donne così ci sono. Ma anche no.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah. non so, credo che anche un uomo molto innamorato possa cedere alla tentazione con grande probabilità se corteggiato insistentemente da una bella donna.
> dipende ma non sarei così granitica su questa certezza


Infatti tutti i traditori sono stati corteggiati insistentemente da Sharon Stone.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusate, ma mi sembra di sognare...
> Come perché?
> Avete mai sentito parlare di amore, quello vero, quello che fa stare insieme "nella buona e nella cattiva sorte" perché sarebbe fin troppo facile amarsi quando le acque sono calme e tranquille, ma non sempre va così nella vita.
> Quello che fa dire: ok, ti dò un'altra possibilità, ma fai in modo che non mi debba mai pentire di questo.
> Quello che fa confessare l'inconfessabile temendo che dopo averlo fatto sarà finita ma è questo che vuole l'altra e allora si fa.


Io ci credo quanto (forse più, chissà) di te nel "nella buona e nella cattiva sorte" ma è reciproco. E che cavolo! Non parliamo di una "distrazione momentanea " o di un innamoramento, parliamo di tradimenti reiterati negli anni con "cani e porci". La cattiva sorte se la devono beccare i traditi? E la sua cattiva sorte cos'era, vedere che tu eri serena e fiduciosa e che non facevi burlesque quando tornava per allietargli la serata? "Nella buona e nella cattiva sorte" significa che se ci sono rovesci economici o malattie ci si aiuta e ci si appoggia a vicenda, non che uno si fa i suoi porci comodi e l'altro si deve digerire tutto!


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti tutti i traditori sono stati corteggiati insistentemente da Sharon Stone.


non fare così.
se dico non escludo è ben lontano dal significare quello che dici eh?
ci sono quelli che non aspettano certo di essere corteggiati perché lo fanno loro, quelli che cedono facilmente :singleeye:,quelli un po' più restii...etc di tutto un po' penso.
no?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non fare così.
> se dico non escludo è ben lontano dal significare quello che dici eh?
> ci sono quelli che non aspettano certo di essere corteggiati perché lo fanno loro, quelli che cedono facilmente :singleeye:,quelli un po' più restii...etc di tutto un po' penso.
> no?


Non mi riferivo a quello che intendevi ma a quello che hai scritto. La difficoltà a non cedere travolti dal fascino dicono di averla provata tutti e tutte poi vedi che il fascino era di un rospo.


----------



## Niko74 (20 Maggio 2013)

*R: Può continuare una relazione dopo tradimento?*



Minerva ha detto:


> mah. non so, credo che anche un uomo molto innamorato possa cedere alla tentazione con grande probabilità se corteggiato insistentemente da una bella donna.
> dipende ma non sarei così granitica su questa certezza


Certo ci può stare che ceda....ma a mio modo di vedere è comunque predisposto a far si che accada.
Ad esempio per quanto mi riguarda pure io non sono insensibile al fascino femminile......ma so come evitare di incappare in certi "problemi". 
Insomma...se uno "cede" è perché in fondo lo vuole.
Uomo o donna che sia


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo ci può stare che ceda....ma a mio modo di vedere è comunque predisposto a far si che accada.
> Ad esempio per quanto mi riguarda pure io non sono insensibile al fascino femminile......ma so come evitare di incappare in certi "problemi".
> Insomma...*se uno "cede" è perché in fondo lo vuole.*
> Uomo o donna che sia


certo, c'è sempre un punto da oltrepassare consapevolmente


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo ci può stare che ceda....ma a mio modo di vedere è comunque predisposto a far si che accada.
> Ad esempio per quanto mi riguarda pure io non sono insensibile al fascino femminile......ma so come evitare di incappare in certi "problemi".
> Insomma...se uno "cede" è perché in fondo lo vuole.
> Uomo o donna che sia



Hai voglia.
:up::up::up::up::up::up:

Magari cadessero tutte ai miei piedi...


----------



## Diletta (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora nulla
> Allora il problema resta che sembra che tuo marito se vede una donna disponibile non sa trattenersi *e allora passi la vita a tenerlo lontano dalle tentazioni? Che ci guadagni?*
> Io preferirei invece che si lanciasse nelle tentazioni per poi avere la forza (non sforzandosi che è diverso) di dire no perchè sono io quella che vuole.




...passo la vita a tenerlo lontano dalle tentazioni??!
Ma davvero pensi che ne abbia voglia e che non abbia nient'altro da fare?
Lui si deve regolare di conseguenza in base a come è, mica io.
Infatti, da questo punto di vista, sono tranquillissima perché dipende solo da lui l'esito del nostro futuro, è una scelta unicamente sua.
Io, per carattere, non sono il carceriere di nessuno, ho solo suggerito delle regole che sono state condivise.

Sull'ultima tua affermazione è ovvio che noi donne vorremmo questa prova di forza, ma, rimanendo coi piedi per terra, sarebbe meglio non esagerare...il vecchio detto di non scherzare col fuoco trovo che qui sia particolarmente adatto.
E scusa se sono così pragmatica, credimi se ti dico che un tempo ero tutto l'opposto.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...passo la vita a tenerlo lontano dalle tentazioni??!
> Ma davvero pensi che ne abbia voglia e che non abbia nient'altro da fare?
> Lui si deve regolare di conseguenza in base a come è, mica io.
> Infatti, da questo punto di vista, sono tranquillissima perché dipende solo da lui l'esito del nostro futuro, è una scelta unicamente sua.
> ...


DIletta ma non è che nel tuo matrimonio sei una suora in un bordello?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vero i frati da bambino mi insegnavano voi siete la paglia e loro il foco...e poi dicevano...ocio alle donne, tranne a tua madre...che sono tutte amiche del demionio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E io risposi candidamente
ma lei padre da che buco crede di essere venuto fuori....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai voglia.
> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> 
> Magari cadessero tutte ai miei piedi...



...mica sei Lothar infatti.........
amcio ho mandato 1 saetta lothariana al Bacchiglione...si e'riemsso a cuccia???


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...mica sei Lothar infatti.........
> amcio ho mandato 1 saetta lothariana al Bacchiglione...si e'riemsso a cuccia???


Si amico
Grazie a lavori fatti
e non chiacchere passate a piangere
Infatti venuta giù più acqua di 2010...
Se aspettavamo stato mettesse a posto argini
avremmo avuto alluvione peggiore di 2010...
Noi no pensiamo che stato faccia qualcosa
Noi non siamo lo stato...siamo veneti!

At salut
Hai sentito l'altra che piange che ha speso 450 euro da gommista?
E pensa di avere speso tanto...

Ma poi gente compera pneumatici a mercatone
e si schianta nei muri
o sciopa ruota in autostrada

perchè appunto gli invorniti ci sono...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ocio a tua amica
che non diventi seconda moglie
Tu dille sei suora in un bordello...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si amico
> Grazie a lavori fatti
> e non chiacchere passate a piangere
> Infatti venuta giù più acqua di 2010...
> ...


Ho visto le foto sul corriere veneto..sai Conte il Bacchiglione lo vidi anni fa'd'estate..mi ha impressionato vederlo cosi'..pero'l'avete inchiappettato ben benino..bravi tutti,pure il vice sindaco(spero lega..)che di notte seguiva i lavori per mettere in sicurezza Vicenza.
Quanto al resto...due mesi ero al confine del mondo,tra basilicata e campania,tutto costava la meta' di qua'...

:scared:....l'''altra lei''mi ha scritto che dobbiamo..parlare..aahhahah....sto fresco.mi sa..


----------



## Diletta (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ci credo quanto (forse più, chissà) di te nel "nella buona e nella cattiva sorte" ma è reciproco. E che cavolo! Non parliamo di una "distrazione momentanea " o di un innamoramento, parliamo di tradimenti reiterati negli anni con "cani e porci". La cattiva sorte se la devono beccare i traditi? E la sua cattiva sorte cos'era, vedere che tu eri serena e fiduciosa e che non facevi burlesque quando tornava per allietargli la serata? "Nella buona e nella cattiva sorte" significa che se ci sono rovesci economici o malattie ci si aiuta e ci si appoggia a vicenda, non che uno si fa i suoi porci comodi e l'altro si deve digerire tutto!



Brunetta, parli vedendo la cosa dall'esterno, ma lo sai che non è mai così lineare e schematica.
Sono abituata, e questo da sempre, a cercare i motivi per cui certe cose succedono, valutare se questi motivi hanno un fondamento oggettivo e poi soggettivo, e alla fine, vedere se è possibile accettarli, con la ragione e col cuore.
Faccio questa operazione quando la cosa mi sta a cuore ed è logico che l'abbia fatta soprattutto nel rapporto di coppia, quando c'è di mezzo una forte sintonia e un sentimento.

I tradimenti reiterati, e guarda che sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che siano davvero pesanti, scabrosi e dolorosi, vanno anch'essi visti nel loro contesto, molto diverso da quello attuale.
Sebbene faccia fatica a considerarli in modo differente, so che c'è questa differenza fra tradimenti avvenuti fra fidanzati e quelli tra sposati.   
E io ho deciso di credergli quando mi assicura che dopo sposato mi è stato fedele per scelta e per amor mio, e che c'è stata una, e una soltanto, deviazione per motivi ben chiari. 
Per me si tratta pur sempre di stare vicini "nella buona e cattiva sorte", perché si cerca di uscire fuori insieme da un brutto e doloroso periodo. 
Lo so che ha sbagliato lui, molto molto più di me, ma il matrimonio non è una competizione fra chi è il migliore dei due (e comunque, vincerei io! ma che me ne faccio di una simbolica coppa?) 
Lo so che l'orgoglio si fa sentire spesso perché mi ricorda le prese per il culo, ovvero tutte le avventure che ha avuto lui alle mie spalle.
Ma la punizione estrema sarebbe solo una vendetta, un risarcimento ad un'offesa, nient'altro...la mia vita con lui non è stata intaccata o condizionata da quelle parentesi "giocose" che sono state "cose sue" fino a che non le ho scoperte, ma c'era bisogno di queste rivelazioni perché hanno fatto anche bene ad entrambi.
E' stato stronzo? Ovvio che sì.
Non lo negherò mai, ma conosco anche i suoi pregi e credo ancora un po' nella possibilità di riscattarsi dell'essere umano.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho visto le foto sul corriere veneto..sai Conte il Bacchiglione lo vidi anni fa'd'estate..mi ha impressionato vederlo cosi'..pero'l'avete inchiappettato ben benino..bravi tutti,pure il vice sindaco(spero lega..)che di notte seguiva i lavori per mettere in sicurezza Vicenza.
> Quanto al resto...due mesi ero al confine del mondo,tra basilicata e campania,tutto costava la meta' di qua'...
> 
> :scared:....l'''altra lei''mi ha scritto che dobbiamo..parlare..aahhahah....sto fresco.mi sa..


Scusa per forza costa la metà:
Un sacco di imprese senza partita iva
Negozio senza registratore di cassa
Merce contraffatta...

Pensi che là si paghi Imu, tarsu, irpef? Eh?
Figurati se i capannoni sono dichiarati al catasto...
Sarà tutto abusivo no?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Brunetta, parli vedendo la cosa dall'esterno, ma lo sai che non è mai così lineare e schematica.
> Sono abituata, e questo da sempre, a cercare i motivi per cui certe cose succedono, valutare se questi motivi hanno un fondamento oggettivo e poi soggettivo, e alla fine, vedere se è possibile accettarli, con la ragione e col cuore.
> Faccio questa operazione quando la cosa mi sta a cuore ed è logico che l'abbia fatta soprattutto nel rapporto di coppia, quando c'è di mezzo una forte sintonia e un sentimento.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Brunetta, parli vedendo la cosa dall'esterno, ma lo sai che non è mai così lineare e schematica.
> Sono abituata, e questo da sempre, a cercare i motivi per cui certe cose succedono, valutare se questi motivi hanno un fondamento oggettivo e poi soggettivo, e alla fine, vedere se è possibile accettarli, con la ragione e col cuore.
> Faccio questa operazione quando la cosa mi sta a cuore ed è logico che l'abbia fatta soprattutto nel rapporto di coppia, quando c'è di mezzo una forte sintonia e un sentimento.
> 
> ...


Prima del matrimonio è diverso da dopo. Se poi ci sono stati 20 anni di irreprensibilità è un'altra cosa. Io contestavo che "nella buona e nella cattiva sorte" fosse unilaterale. Un po' come se una facesse l'infermiera per anni e poi si vedesse rifiutato di sentirsi tener la fronte per vomitare.


----------



## Diletta (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima del matrimonio è diverso da dopo. Se poi ci sono stati 20 anni di irreprensibilità è un'altra cosa. Io contestavo che "nella buona e nella cattiva sorte" fosse unilaterale. Un po' come se una facesse l'infermiera per anni e poi si vedesse rifiutato di sentirsi tener la fronte per vomitare.



Sono contenta di sapere che la pensi così sul prima e il dopo.
In troppi mi hanno detto che il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio e di non fidarmi.
Ma non mi fido a prescindere, lo prendo per buono con riserva...se ci sarà altro sommerso addio, valigie sulla porta.   

Io mi aspetto la stessa considerazione nel caso anch'io avessi delle mancanze tali da farlo soffrire...non sono la buon samaritana che può apparire, ti assicuro.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono contenta di sapere che la pensi così sul prima e il dopo.
> In troppi mi hanno detto che il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio e di non fidarmi.
> Ma non mi fido a prescindere, lo prendo per buono con riserva...se ci sarà altro sommerso addio, valigie sulla porta.
> 
> Io mi aspetto la stessa considerazione nel caso anch'io avessi delle mancanze tali da farlo soffrire...non sono la buon samaritana che può apparire, ti assicuro.


:upuò essere anche giusto essere samaritani con gli sconosciuti. Un po' meno con chi ha preso un impegno con noi: ci vuole reciprocità.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono contenta di sapere che la pensi così sul prima e il dopo.
> In troppi mi hanno detto che il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio e di non fidarmi.
> Ma non mi fido a prescindere, lo prendo per buono con riserva...se ci sarà altro sommerso addio, valigie sulla porta.
> 
> Io mi aspetto la stessa considerazione nel caso anch'io avessi delle mancanze tali da farlo soffrire...non sono la buon samaritana che può apparire, ti assicuro.


Sai Diletta come vanno certe cose eh?
La moglie mi pista
perchè mi becca con un'altra

E mi lascia sulla strada tutto malconcio

ed è lì che ogni volta
trovo una buona samaritana tuttatana

e piango e dico
quella comandona di mia moglie mi ha pistato
perchè non ho fatto bene le pulizie

e sta qua si impietosisce
e dice ah tua moglie non ti capisce
non ti preoccupare conte ora ci sono io
a curarti e consolarti...

E così la giostra riparte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scarlett (20 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum,
> ho 44 anni e da poco ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna, con la quale convivo da 6 anni.
> Solita manfrina: da qualche mese avevo dei sospetti, poi ho beccato prima dei sms e poi delle mail molto esplicite, ho fatto qualche scenata, minacciata di lasciarla, ma poi ho deciso di non decidere a caldo, ma di lasciare passare qualche tempo.
> Ora sono passati due mesi dalla scoperta, io sto sempre peggio.. mi sembra di sprofondare in un pozzo senza fondo, mi aspettavo da lei maggiori segnali di pentimento, a parole si dice ancora innamorata di me e decisa a portare avanti la ns storia, invece nei fatti non fa altro che tentare di minimizzare la cosa, fa l'offesa perchè mi sono permesso di sbirciare il cellulare e la sua mail per avere le prove dei miei sospetti, dice che si sente privata della sua libertà e della sua spontaneità, perchè pretendo di sapere chi sente per telefono o chi vede nel tempo libero e ho scoperto pure che mi racconta delle balle con la scusa della paura che ci siano ancora discussioni o scenate.
> ...


Mah..chiediti perchè sei indeciso? Forse il tuo cervello sa già qualcosa che tu ancora non sai? forse hai paura del giudizio altrui?
Perchè alla fine...se lo vuoi davvero tanto..si che si può!
Ma se devo proprio dirti la mia...ci credo poco: se si è tradito dev'esserci stata una mancanza che difficilmente si colmerà, inoltre se lei continua a mentirti e tu sei alla ricerca della fiducia, è chiaro che non ci siamo..
poi dipende dal tradimento anche..che dettagli hai sul tradimento? più di una volta? con un pizzico di coinvolgimento? capitato o riflettuto? 
ci vogliono più elementi.


----------



## Diletta (21 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai Diletta come vanno certe cose eh?
> La moglie mi pista
> perchè mi becca con un'altra
> 
> ...



Caspita Conte, è così facile far ripartire la giostra?
Buon per te!!!!!
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caspita Conte, è così facile far ripartire la giostra?
> Buon per te!!!!!
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


La giostra si ferma quando arriva la sacra moglie unita.
Sei lì pistato piangi e arrivano loro e dicono

Ecco l'ennesimo marito pigliaperilculo moglie...

Ragazze addossooooo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E lì invece di venir consolato...vieni vieppiù pistato...

Ma ciò verrà nel momento in cui ci saranno donne solidali...

Invece finchè sono in competizione l'una l'altra...sappilo tra le due litiganti ( maigodute)
la terza sempre gode...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (21 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La giostra si ferma quando arriva la sacra moglie unita.
> Sei lì pistato piangi e arrivano loro e dicono
> 
> Ecco l'ennesimo marito pigliaperilculo moglie...
> ...




E allora mai...
Non ci si fa ad essere solidali, su questo bisogna che ci diate voi delle lezioni perché è proprio questo fatto che ci ha sempre fregate dall'inizio dei tempi! 
:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora mai...
> Non ci si fa ad essere solidali, su questo bisogna che ci diate voi delle lezioni perché è proprio questo fatto che ci ha sempre fregate dall'inizio dei tempi!
> :unhappy::unhappy:


Ma infatti il mio motto è...dividi...et pistona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (10 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah. non so, credo che anche un uomo molto innamorato possa cedere alla tentazione con grande probabilità se corteggiato insistentemente da una bella donna.
> dipende ma non sarei così granitica su questa certezza


Neppure io, se poi ha 30 anni meno.....................e non demorde, chi resiste?


----------



## mary80 (11 Giugno 2013)

Alex caro,navighi in una mare di corna miste a bugie.Vuoi uscirne o ci sguazzi?


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> si, ma il problema non sono le donne...ma lui che non riesce a tenersi allacciati i pantaloni.


Infatti,e aggiungo,se ci sono uomini che non riescono a tenersi allacciati i pantaloni è perchè accanto hanno donne senza personalità che gli permettono tutto...!


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti,e aggiungo,se ci sono uomini che non riescono a tenersi allacciati i pantaloni è perchè accanto hanno donne senza personalità che gli permettono tutto...!



anche questo IN PARTE è vero


----------



## Alex71 (11 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Alex caro,navighi in una mare di corna miste a bugie.Vuoi uscirne o ci sguazzi?


cara mary, io sto cercando di uscirne, e anche la mia compagna.. tant'è che lei ha iniziato una terapia individuale, che se ci saranno i presupposti poi dovrebbe diventare terapia di coppia.

cosa vuoi, prima di buttare all'aria 6 anni di rapporto, ho deciso di dare una chance a lei, e a noi... ma sicuramente arrivati a questo punto non ci sarà una seconda opportunità..


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> cara mary, io sto cercando di uscirne, e anche la mia compagna.. tant'è che lei ha iniziato una terapia individuale, che se ci saranno i presupposti poi dovrebbe diventare terapia di coppia.
> 
> cosa vuoi, prima di buttare all'aria 6 anni di rapporto, *ho deciso di dare una chance a lei, e a noi... ma sicuramente arrivati a questo punto non ci sarà una seconda opportunità..*




Bravissimo, hai ragionato in modo esemplare!
L'importante è che la tua lei capisca senza ombra di dubbio la seconda parte della tua frase che ogni tanto verrà da te ribadita e puntualizzata, tanto per essere chiari...


----------

